# Pamācības >  Kā izveidot PCB plati ar POSITIV 20

## Vinchi

Sveiki!



Šī ir neliela pamācība kā mājas apstākļos izveidot PCB plates. Neesmu PRO šajā lietā tā ka ja ir kādi ieteikumi vai piezīmes droši postējiet.

Gala rezultātām vajadzētu izskatīties šādi.



No sākuma ir nepieciešams kārtīgi notīrīt plati. To var izdarīt kārtīgi nomazgājot plati ar veļas pulveri. Es izmantoju abrazīvo pastu SKAIDRA. Svarīgi ir lai plate būtu attaukota. Pēc mazgāšanas plati var nožāvēt ar fēnu. Salvetes nav ieteicams izmantot jo tās atstāj nelielas pūkas. Kuras pie lakošanas pasliktina kvalitāti.

Plate pirms lakošana



Tālāk pārklājiet plati ar plānu POSITIV 20 jeb Transparent 21 kārtu. Pēc pārklāšanas plati ir nepieciešams nožāvēt. Var žāvēt 24 h pie istabas temperatūras. Vai arī 15 minūtes 70C temperatūrā krāsnī. Augstāka temperatūra var sabojāt PCB plati. Ja nav pieejama krāsns var žāvēt ar celtniecības fēnu.

Pārklāta plate ar POSITIV 20




Pēc nolakošanas plati nevajadzētu turēt spilgtā apgaismojumā vai saules gaismā.

Ja plate ir labi nožāvēta. Tad ņemam kodoskopa plēvi un izdrukājam shēmu spoguļa attēlā.

Uzliekam izdruku uz plates kura ir pārklāta ar POSITIV 20. Tā lai apdrukātā puse piegulētu platei. Vienu pusi var pielīmēt ar skoču.  
Abas puses neiesaku pielīmēt savādāk var veidoties pa vidu vilnītis.


Lai kodoskopa plēve labi piegulētu plati ieliekma CD kastiņā tā lai plēve būtu pilnībā piespiesta pie plates.

Tālāk ir nepieciešams apgaismot plati. Šim nolūkam var izmantot halogēno lukturi. Plati apgaismo maksimāli 10min no 20 cm attāluma. Kad plate ir apgaismota neapgaismotās vietas ir redzamas viegli zaļganīgā krāsā. Bet ja celiņi ir ļoti šauti tad saskatīt kaut ko būs diezgan grūti. Pagaidām plati var nolikt malā un sajaukt attīstīšanas šķīdumu. Attīstīšanai izmanto NaOH atšķaidot 7g/L. Šim nolūkam var iegādāties DP50. Un atšķaidīt 50g uz vienu litru destilēta ūdens.

Kad DP50 ir pilnībā izšķīdināts. Šķīdumā ievietojam plati. Attīstīšanas laiks var būt no 30 sek līdz pat 10 min. Bet iesaku skatīties lai apgaismotā plates daļa būtu pilnīgi tīra pēc attīstīšanas.





Kad plate ir pilnībā attīstīta. Noskalojam to zem krāna lai apturētu attīstīšanas procesu. 

Rezultātam vajadzētu būt šādam.




Lai vieglāk būtu izurbt cautumus tos var jau tagad viegli ar adatu iepunktēt.

Tālāk jau var ķerties pie plates ēdināšanas. Sīm nolūkam izmanto FeCL3. FeCL3 Ir pieejams divos veidos šķidrā un kristāliskā. Iegādāties to var http://www.latgalite.com jautājiet pēc trīsvērtīgā dzelzs hlorīda. Ja nopērkat FeCL3 pulcera veidā tad to būs nepieciešams atšķaidīt ar destilētu ūdeni 1 pret 6. Ieteicams šķīdināt siltā ūdenī. Jo silts FeCL3 ātrāk izēdina plates. Dažreiz pat izmanto speciālus silditājus.

Ēdināšanas laiks var būt ļoti atšķirīgs atkarībā no koncentrācijas un temperatūras. Pa laikam vajag apmaisīt FeCL3.





Kad plate ir izēdināta nomazgājam to kārtīgi. Pēc tam atlikošo laku no plates var notīrīt ar ACETONU.

----------


## Nestabilz

Nu ko lai saka. Liels tev paldies par informāciju. Par cik pats pēc kāda mirkļa grasos izgatavot pirmo plati savā mūžā tad nu teikšu atklāti, šis topiks deva labu apgaismojumu kā tas darās, it īpaši runājot par to kā izskatās visas tās attīstītās plates utt taisni uz aci.

----------


## Linis

Izskatās vienkārši lieliski! Nav arī sarežģīti... 

Nav kāda metode, kā var uzdabūt uz plates kko līdzīgi kā ir rūpnieciski izgatavotām platēm- baltiem burtiem sarakstīts kur kura detaļa atrodas?

Esmu mēģinājis ar lāzerprinteri uz textilīta uznest- diezko forši jau nav... Varbūt tāpēc, ka Latgalītē iepirktā plate bij nelīdzena....

----------


## Vinchi

Ar ladgalītē pirktām platēm nezinu ko īsti var iesākt. Kvalitāte ir graujoši slikta jo tās ir vecās padomju plates. Vari pamēģināt pasildīt celiņu tādai ar lodāmuru un pavilkt nedaudz uz sānu tad rezdēsi atšķirību.



Vēl ir variants ja nevēlies pirkt positiv un pats pārklāt tad var iegādāties plates kuras jau ir pārklātas ar POSITIV 20.



Ja ar to lietu nodarbojas nopietnāk varbūt ir vērts padomāt par attiecīgu aprīkojumu.

Par uzrakstiem tā īsti nezinu vai tas tiešām ir nepieciešams. Bet ir viena lieta kuru vēl tā īsti nezinu. Kādā veidā tā labi nolakot. Vai pirms lakošanas katrā vietā kur ir izvads uzlikt līmlenti. Bet ja izmanto SMD komponentes tad tas praktisiki ir neiespējami.

Atklāju labu veidu kā sadalīt PCB plates. Ieielieku plati starp diviem konstruktora dzelzīšiem abos galos pieskrūvēju. Un tad novelku abās pusēs vairākas reizes ar asu nazi. Pēc tam vienkārši nolaužu un malas viegli ar vīli nolīdzinu.

----------


## Linis

uzraksti būtu noderīgi shēmām ar daudz komponentēm   ::

----------


## Linis

nedaudz offtopic: 

Dzirdēju, ka esot kkāda ķīmija ar kuras palīdzību iepējams visus celiņus uzreiz noalvot... Kāds nav par kko tādu redzējijs? 

Varbūt kāds mēģinājis karstā alvā peldināt celiņus? šaubos vai tur kas jēdzīgs sanāks, bet???

----------


## Nestabilz

Iedomājos tik šitādu lietu. Cik lielu laukumu ar tiem 100 ml Postiv var apmēram noklāt? Līdz ar to cik izdevīgi sanāk pirkt atsevišķi plati + Postiv, vai uzreiz jau noklātu? Otrajā gadījumā var ievērojami ieekonomēt laiku.

Par alvošanu gan nav ideju.

+ offtopiks, bet kā nofotogrāfēji pēdējo bildi? Abas rokas aizņemtas kadrā redzamas.....

----------


## noble

Ja nav nepieciešams ssop, soic korpusu lodēšana var izmantot lazerprintera + gludekļa tehnoloģiju. Sanāk krietni lētāk un vieglāk   ::  Bet kvalitāte protams nav tik augstā līmenī. Alvot plati var ar Roze kausejumu. To ver nopirk Latgalitē. Nelielā panā ielējat ūdeni, uzliekat uz uguns, sagaidiet kamēr sāk varīties, pievienojiet vinu tejas karoti citron skabes. Ivietojiet udenī plati, virsu uzliekat vienu Roze kausējuma graudinu un ar citu oti kausējumi vienkarši izmēŗejiet pa visas plates virsmu. Daudz kaus;ejuma nevajag. Kausēšans temperatura 96 Celsija grādi

----------


## Linis

... Datora moddingam paredzētās UV lampas spektrs nav riktīgs vai jauda par mazu?

----------


## Modris

Nu ko Vinchi, salasījies par to kā taisīt plates???
Kamdēļ paņēmi adresi WWW. Latgalīte.lv?
Starp citu, uzrakstus un aizsargkārtu arī var veidot tādā pat veidā kā pašu plati.
Tavs apraksts ir nedaudz nekorekts. Neesi pieminējis Positiv20 uzklāšanas biezumu. 
Vai Vinchi zin par izvaikošanu un temperatūru? Kas notiks ja Nitrokrāsu, kurai piejaukta pildviela sāks sildīt uzreiz pēc uzklāšana? Varu pastāstīt-= ta sapaisās.
Jebkurā gadījumā pēc Positiv20 uzklāšanas vajag uz 15-20 min novietot plati tumšā vietā un tikai pēc daļējas žūšanas to var ievietot krāsnī. Sildīsana ir jāsāk no istabas temperatūras un lēnām var palielināt līdz 60-65C grādiem. Ja sāks ildīt pārāk strauji- saplaisās. Ja būs pārsildīta tad fotorezistīvais slānis var tikt noārdīts. Neieteiktu mazgāt ar skaidru vai cita veida abrazīvam vielām. Labākie rezultāti it mazgājot ar veļaspulveri un tad skaojot. žavēt vajag vieglā gaisa plūsmā, lai neveidotos pleķi. Skaidra un citi abrazīvie materiāli izveido iedobumus, kas var izrādīties vāji punkti pie lõdēšanas.
Vēl nedaudz par pašu fotorezistīvā slāņa uzklāšanu:
Uzklāt vienmērīgi un ekonomiski var tikai ja izmanto centrifūgu ar griešanās ātrumu ap 300-1000 RPM. Fotorezistīvais slānis ir jāuzpūs plates vidusdaļā un tad centrbēdzes ietekmē plate vienmērīgi tiks noklāta.
Uzklāšamas biezumam ir jābūt ap 10-20 um

----------


## Vinchi

Kā jau teicu nēsmu pro šajā lietā tā ka priecāšos par profesionālu kritiku.

Variantu ar centrfūgu nēsmu vēl izmēģinājis. Man gan liekas ka var sanākt nevienmērīgi jo cntrbeidzes spēks uz malām iedatgojas spēcīgāk nekā vidū un Positiv diezgan ātri jau apžūst.

Par žāvēšanu Modrim taisnība nevar žāvēt uzreiz pēc uzklāšanas augstā temperatūrā. Tas izskaidro kādēļ dažreiz izskatās ka positiv uzklāts vienmērīgi bet pēc ēdināšanas ir redzami ļoti mazi punktiņi.

Ja nemaldos tad lai apalvotu visu plati vienmērīgi. Plati vajag pārklāt ar SMD lodēšanas pastu. Pārklāt ar gumijas špakteli. Un pēc tam pie noteiktas temperatūras vajag sildīt krāsnī. Varbūt maldos.

----------


## Modris

centrifūga nav domāta lai izsmērētu pa plati, bet gan lai pūšanas laikā vienmērīgi to noklātu.
vainu plate ir nekustīga, un kustina roku šurpu -turpu ( tik nepadomājiet ko neķītru  ::  )vai arī plate griežas un roka stāv uz vietas.

----------


## Aivarss

Man te ar tāda doma pastrādāt ar Positiv 20. Bet galvenā proba par izgaismošanu. Pasteidzos, a varbūt arī nē, nopirku DRL-250 lampu. Jo tur kur lasīju par šo tehnoloģiju spieda uz UV lampām. Bet te skatos ar parastajām halogēna strādā. Tad jautājums-kādas jaudas vajag, cik W. Palasījos tepat forumā par PCB. Vai tiešām ar pārdesmit sekundēm pietiek ar DRL? Labāk gan ņemtu halogēna lampu, jo UV tomēr nava veselīgs. Var jau iztaisīt , tā ka nav saskare acīm ar to UV, bet nu tomēr labāk ne. Ja bildē pareizi saskatīju , man ar tāds prožektors ira, bet ar 150W lampiņu.
Un vēl kur var nopirkt tekstolītu. Par normālām naudām, lai var uzreiz aiziet un nopirkt, nevis gaidīt , kad atvedīs. Kā tepat ar Tevalo  ::  Jo Latgalītē vienkārši šaušalīgs ir tik nopērkams, saskrāpēts un nooksidējies pamatīgi.
Kas attiecas par caurumu metalizāciju, ko jautāja vinchi. Varu iedot linku vai aizsūtīt pašu rakstu, kur ir par PCB izgatavošanu ar POSITIV 20 un arī par caurumu metalizāciju. Var ar to vispār nodarboties bet kā jau te tika piebilsts, mājas apstākļos nav tas labākais rezultāts.
Un vēl vai tiešām tik problemātiski ar tintenieku uz plēves drukāt? Plēvi nopirku speciāli tinteniekiem. Lāzerniekam kuram var uzlikt speciālo softu, klāt netieku.
Te būs links: http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/pcb-at-home.shtml

----------


## Aivarss

Kur ta visi spečuki pazuduši? Neviens negrib padomu iedot.

----------


## Mosfet

Nebūšu "liels specialists", bet visas plates savām vajadzībām taisu mājas apstākļos.
Iznāk manuprāt ļoti labi. Izškiršana 0,25 mm ( mazāk man nav vajadzības)
Kā fotorezistu izmantoju POZITIV 20.
Apgaismojums halogēna lampa 100 -150W, ekspozīcijas ilgums 3-12 min ( laiks atkarīgs no attaluma- tātad no plates lieluma). Lampas tips bez UV protect-vislābākās ir krievijā razōtās KGMI tipa lampas (24V -150W), vēl var čehu un Ķīniešu. Osram un Philips kam pārsvarā ir UV protect neder( mani novērojumi). Lampa man ir aisargāta
speciālu infrasarkano filtru, kas nelaiž cauri siltuma starojumu, bet laiž cauri
UV. Bet var strādāt bez tā. Bet jāpalielina attalums.
Parastā halogēna lampa dod pietiekamu starojumu UV 
diapazonā līdz pat 310 nm, POZIT 20 max viļņa garums ir ap 400 nm ( ja nemaldos). Vēl labākas ir speciālas nekaitīgā starojuma UV lampas cena ap 6 Ls, līdzīgas parastām dienas gaismas lampām. Man ir 4 gab, bet nēesmu uztaisījis vēl kasti viņām, jo briest vajadzība pēc liela izmēra platēm. 
Darboties ar DRL lampām var, bet vajag droseli, kaste smaga, jāiesilda un vajag labu kopijas orģinālu. Acis gan vajag aisargāt ar speciālam brilēm.
Kopiju piespiešanai izmantoju 2 mm biezu kvarca stiklu, bet var izmantot plānu parasto stiklu vai organisko stiklu.
Uzklāšanai izmantoju centrifūgu agg 500 -1000 min.
Tālākais process ka POZITIV-20 instrukcijā.
Par tekstolītu. Nezinukas par problēmam, bet latgalītē ir labas kvalitātes, bez oksidēšanās pēdām. Bet oksīdu viegli var noņemt atšķaidītu dzelzs hlorīda šķīdumu. Cena latgalīte par 150 x 300 mm gabalu 0,50 Ls.
Vēl var dabūt Latvijas Ķīmijā bet tur loksnes izmērs
ir 1500 x 1500 mm. Gabalus negriež. Cena par kg. Pusgadu atpakāļ nopirku divas tādas losnes. 
Kopijas drukāju uz parastā tintenieka, max izšķiršanas režīmā. Ja vajag pielaboju ar flomasteru.
Par to caurumu metalizāciju esmu provējis, bet atkartojamība ne visai apm 80-90%. Ja iznāk tad viss ir labi. 
Rezutāti ir atkarīgi manuprāt no tekstolīta kvalitātes.Izmantoju palādija hlorīda metodi. Pārējās ar ielīktņiem, alvas caurvilkšanu un vel dažas citas, man nevisai patika. Tāpēc savās platēs atsakos no caurumu metalizācijas.

Man būtu jautajums citiem. Pasakiet ka šajā forumā var pievienot Adobe akrobāta failus?
Otrs jautajums, kur var dabūt laku zaļā krāsa airesola iepakojumā, plašu pārklāšanai? Pagaidām man ir tikai akrila bezkrāsaina.
Ceru ka kaut ko pastāstiju.

----------


## Aivarss

Paldies par padomiem. Jautājiens , kur pirki un pa cik: KGMI lampu, kvarca stiklu. Un cik maksāja tekstolīts Latvija Ķīmijā? Nu nez paskatīšos kad sanāks vēl Latgalē, kur tur ir. Energonamā pirku droseles 100W priekš DRL pa ~75 santīmiem, kā man turpat ieteica, vajag salikt paralēli un dabūsi cik vajag jaudu. Bet palasīju par negatīvajām pusēm un nolēmu atturēties no lietošanas , pārāk liela jauda tomēr, un pārāk precīzi jārīkojas. Žēl , ka tās garenās pārāk dārgas , jebšu zini kur lētāk? Lētākais ko atradu pa 5Ls un uz augšu. Radās doma šim pasācienam izmantot beigtu skaneri, biezajā korpusā protams. Ceru , ka saprati ko domāju. Ideāli manuprāt der , tik kur lai dabū pa lēto beigtu, un ar labu stiklu galvenais, t.i. nenoskrāpētu. 
 Visvisādus aerosolus var dabūt Argus'ā uz Ūnijas ielas, un Salvats, skaties http://www.salvats.lv .
Pagaidām čau.

----------


## Mosfet

Soreiz rakstisju bez latviesu burtiem.
Par KGMI lampam, tas man ir no padomijas, bet esmu redzejis latgalite un dazos
elektriku veikalos piem Elektronams, bet ka jau mineju var izmantot cehu ( man liekas firmas Kalnux) vai kiniesu, labs variants ir letie halogena prozektori jauda 150 W, starp citu atkrit problemas ar barosanu -220 V, vienigi prieksejais stikls
vareetu absorbet velamo UV starojumu. Ja nav steidzigi, tad ceru ka jaunedel varesu parbaudit si stikla caurlaidibu UV diapazona. Stikls kvarca no veciem krajumiem, sodien tadi stikli maksa loti dargi. Starp citu var izmantot CD vacinus, kas gatavoti no organiska stikla. Organsko stiklu planu var dabut firmas kas nodarbojas materialu piegadi vides reklamas stendiem. Tekstolits Latgalite es neperku pie tiem kas tirgo detalas, bet tur talak ir kioski, preti stav furgons, tas ir nevis pie ieejas bet dziluma,pretti ieejai, tur tirgojas sieviete. Par Latvija kimijas cenam , tur viekarsi japazvana., ja nemaldos kaut kur 17 Ls kg. Skanieri var izmanto, bet vai neradisies problemas ar vienmerigu apgaismojumu, jo tur lampa parvietojas kopa ar uztvereju.Manuprat viekarsak butu izmantot to pasu halogena lampu, galvenai lai tas nebutu UV protect.
Vel dazas pardomas par plasu pagatavosanu.
Drukaju uz 3M plevem, printeris Lexmark, tikai pec izdrukas pret gaismu jaapskata vai nav defekti, jadruka uz max izskirsanu. Ar lazernieku ari labi iznak , bet manuprat jalieto tikai orginalie pulveri, tas atskiriba no tintes printera.
Pec Pozitiv 20 uzpusanas plate labi janozave, sargajot no putekliem, es izmantoju nosledzamas kartona kastes. Putekli lielakais ienaidnieks. Kad nozuvis plati parnesu gaisa termostata un izturu pie paredzetas temperaturs noteikto laiku. Manuprat sis posms ir loti svarigs, jo nodrosina loti labu kvalitati.
Attistisanai izmantoju natrija hidroksida skidumu (saimniecibas veikalos ir noperkams zem segvarda Krots vai Kurmis). Esmu meginajis natrija silikatu ( skistoso stiklu) nav tik labi rezultati.
Plasu kodinasanai izmantoju amonija vai natrija persulfatu, temp +50-55, kodinasanas ilgums vid 5-8 min.
Ja kautko vajag no kimijas varam so to sarunat. Ja ir vel kadi jautajumi jauta.
Ceru ka palidzeju,

----------


## Aivarss

Liels liels paldies!!! Nu man kā reiz ir prožektors, kur tās tievās lampiņas uz 150W liek iekšā. Elektronamā KGMI ir tik 1000W  :blink: Bet man liekas , ka vēl bija piejamas 250W tam prožektoram. Par skaneri es domāju visas iekšas izmest ārā un salikt tās special. Nu vēl ja atrast vajadzīgo garumu UV lampai, tad var tai skanerī ielikt tikai vienu un uztaisīt automātiku lai braukā turp atpakaļ. Nu tā tāda fantāzija  ::  Par to ideju izmantot Krot paldies, jo par NaOH, hmzz bet vai tik par vienu un to pašu nerunājam  ::  ,ar biju dzirdējis ka nav īsti labi un par ''šķidro stiklu'' arī. Ir man balts pulveris , ko krieviski sauc ''jedkij natr''. Jājauc 7g uz 1l . Kā starp citu ar ūdeņiem ar ko jauc? Obligāti destilētu? Es gan laikam rīt nopirkšu 5l bondzeli. Jo gribēju jau novembrī sākt ar plašu taisīšanu nodarboties, bet visu laiku ta tas nav ta citu vajag. Naudas ar liekas nekad nav  ::   Vienā krievu saitā lasīju , kā viens džeks iztaisīja gaismotāju uz vecu valūtas detektoru bāzes un iekš veca AT barokļa.
 Un ar ko labāk aizsargāt otru pusi, kad strādā, lasīju ka skoču var. Bet dažādi ir. Norādes ir lasītas bet pārak nekonkrētas.'
 A kādu tev to pūšamo īsti vajag? Arī vienā krievu saitā bija labi apraksti, ko kurš dara. Es pats nopirku FLUX SK 10 . Gana labs esot, nopūš, aizsargā pret oksidēšanos un kad jālodē strādā , kā kalifonijs. Uzreiz pēc tam kad plate gatava uzpūš. Starp citu ja lieto SMD detaļas , neiesaka apalvot visus celiņus, jo ar laiku plēš pušu detaļas.
 Nu dikti daudz jautājumus uzdodu   :P , bet nu negribās auzās iebraukt. Viss tomēr kau kādu naudu maksā.

----------


## Mosfet

Ja plates ir lielākas tad noteikti noderēs 250 W. Bet skaties, lai lampa būtu ķīniešu, nevis osram vai philips, jo tās visas ir ar UV protekt.
Ja NaOH ir tas pats Jedkij natrij, viņs arī Krot.
Par plates otro puses aizsardzību es neko nelietoju jo 99% man ir vienpusīgās. Darbojos audio pastiprinātāju un automātikas ,mērtehnikas  jomā( motoru, soļu motori un utt, bez mikrokontrolieriem). Tā pat nelietoju arī SMD, jo nav tādas kvalitatīvas detaļas kā vajag. Bet veidot mix plati nepatīk. Ja retu reizi taisu divpusējās tad otru pusi pārklāju ar nitreni laka. Tād pēc otras puses izgavošanas viegli
mazgājas nost ar acetonu. 
Par ūdens kvalitāti, var noteikti lietot parasto krāna ūdeni. Nav vērts velti tērētis.
A ka tu pārklāj plates ar alvu?
Es lietoju pāšmodificētu Vuda kausējumu , tas ir ar paugstinātu alvas saturu.
Kūst kaut kur pie +92-+95 C. Ūdens glicerīna vanna + 60 g/ L citroskābes. Kad šāds  maisijums gandrīz vārās ielieku plati, uzlieku pāris granulu šī kausējuma
un ar speciālu gumijas gabalu izlīdzinu pa visu vismu izkusušo metālu. Iznak ļoti
labi( Manuprat). Audio pastiprinātājiem neisaku lietot Rozes kausējumu 
jo satur bismutu, kas ar svinu veido kautko līdzīgu vājam pusvaditājam. Tas ietekmē skaņas kvalitāti. Bet izskats ar Rozes kausējumu ir nedaudz labāks.

Man interesē laka kas ir uz akrila bāzes bet krāsa ir zaļa. Ilgu laiku lietoju PLASTIK 70. Laba, var lodet cauri ja vajag, bet tā ir bezkrāsaina. Negribas pašam jaukt klāt zaļo pigmentu un klat pēc tam ar otu. Gribētos dabūt to airesola iepakojumā.

----------


## Aivarss

Nu vispār es ilgu laiku neko prātīgu neeesu darījis elektronikas jomā. Tā pa sīkumam tikai. Vajag dažas konstrukcijas iztaisīt detaļas jau kādu laiku , kā nopirku. Paskatījos par tām lakām, neko kas tev derētu neatradu. Parocies krievu saitos, valoda saprotamāka un informācijas diezgan daudz arī var atrast. Atradu piemēram jaudas regulatoru ar mikroprocesora vadību-ciparu indikators, sensoru vadība. Nu SMD biki gemorojs lodēt, bet ka piešaujas, nekādu probu. Parametri un gabarīti labāki. Kau kad varētu beidzot pieķerties tam visam.

----------


## Vinchi

Baigi interesanti par to apalvošanu. Mosfet varbūt vari pastāstīt nedaudz sīkāk.

Kas ir Vuda kausējums, kur tādu var dabūt un kādā veidā tu viņu modificē?

Sanāk ka sajauc udeni ar glicerīnu un sakarsē uz 95C? Bet kādās atiecībās glicerīns pret ūdeni?

Ar nepacietību gaidu atbildi. Šitā lieta mani baigi ieinteresēja.
Jau iepriekš pateicos.

----------


## Mosfet

Par Vuda sakausējumu.
Ir vairākas modifikācijas bet manējā sastāvs ir sekojošs
Alva -20%
Svins-35%
Bismuts-35%
Kadmijs-10%
Kadmija klātbūtne būtiski samazina pusvaditāja veidošanos starp svinu un bismutu un pazemina kušanas temp, un dažas citas lietas ietekmē.
Šis sakausējums kūst pie +67C. Uz 100g šī kausējuma pievienoju klāt 20-35 g
alvas (tīras bez svina). Vispirms jāizkausē alva, tad pievieno Vuda kasējumu, labi izmaisa. Iegūtais kausējums kūst pie +90 -98 C. Palielinot alvas daudzumu paaugstinās kušanas temperatūra. Tātad alvas daudzums ir japiemeklē.
Ir gatavs sakausejums Rozes ar kušanas temp. ~+95C. Bet  tam nav kadmija. Tas sastāv
Alva -18%
Svins-32%
Bismuts-50%

Lai pārklātu plates ar vienu no minētiem pārklājumiem, plate jāattauko, jānotīra
oksīdi, īsumā jāsagatavo.
Termoizturīgā stikla traukā(tādus kurus var karsēt uz tiešas uguns, var nopirkt Arkolatā vai citos trauku veikalos) ielej šķīdumu kas sastāv 30-40 % glicērīna pēc tilpumu,pārējais ūdens, tas nepieciešams lai paaugstinātu ūdens viršanās temperatūru. pievieno 60 g citronskābes uz 1l šķīduma. Citronskābe kalpo kā kusnis. Sasilda līdz +100 C
ievieto plati patur 2-3 min, tad uzmet virsū sakausējumu, tam jāizkust, tad ar gumijas gabaliņu kas iestiprināts koka kāta, izlīdzina pa virsmu sakausejumu, lieko
noslauka no plates. Ņem ārā plati, mazgā ar ūdeni,žāvē. Šķīdumu var izmantot atkārtoti, bet tas jākonservē ar konservantiem, jo ātri siltumā sametas baktērijas.
Šķīduma daudzums ir atkarīgs no plates izmēriem, bet tam jābut vismaz 1-2 cm virs plates. Sakausējuma patērīņš ļoti aptuvens ir 1g uz 100 x 100 plati. kausējuma
pārpalikumu var izmantot atkārtoti. Sildīšanu var veikt uz elektriskās plītiņas.viegli regulēt temp. Var jau izmantot arī tīru ūdeni, bet tas vāras un var applaucēt pirsktus un ir neērti.

Glicerīna-ūdens vietā varētu izmantot varbut auto tosolu vai antifrīzu kam pievienota citronskābe, bet tas jāeksperimentē.

Drīzumā centīšos aprakstīt kā plates var pārklāt ar alvu ķīmiski.

Ja kas jautājiet.

P.S. Žēl ka forums tāds nēvisai aktīvs. Vai tad Latvijā tik vien lodē un kaut ko taisa?

----------


## Aivarss

Nu man liekas, ka, un ne tikai liekas, salīdzinot ar padomju laikiem diezgan pamatīgi nokritusies interese par ķimerēšanos ar elektroniku mājās. Trakākais , ka tagad visu var dabūt, bet tauta neņemas. Manuprāt tāpēc, ka naudas cilvēkiem naf, laika tiem , kas ar to gribētu nodarboties, arī naf un tas , ka bieži vien vienkāršāk ir nopirkt nekā pašam taisīt. Es pats nodarbojos ar īsviļņu radioamatierismu un varu teikt , ka aktivitāte ir pamatīgi nokritusies. Vajag pareklamēt citur arī kur līdzīgi tauta domā, jo šito forumu es nejauši atradu.

----------


## Vinchi

Paldies Mosfet! Pamācība tiešām ir laba.

Vispār tiešām žēl ka cilvēk tik maz ņemās ar elektroniku. Bet lielākā daļa to pamato ar laika trūkumu. Nauda vēl nav tas lielākais faktors, jo detaļas bieži vien var salasīt Rīgā par dažiem latiem. Vajadzīga taikai interese.

Domāju ka foruma aktivitāte ar laiku kļūs lielāka, bet tas nedaudz ir atkarīgs arī no jums. Iesakiet forumu draugiem kuri interesējas par elektroniku.

----------


## Mosfet

Nauda tas nav mazsvarīgs lielums. Es varu diskutēt par audio pastiprinātāju buvi.
Un šeit darbojas princips kādas detaļas ieliksi, tā arī skanēs. Lielisks piemērs ir 
LM3886, ja lieto lētus kondensatorus, lētas diodes barošanā tad arī skanes par 
10 -15 Ls, bet šī mikrene ir spējīga uz daudzko lielāku. Bet arī viņai ir savi griesti
un viņa nav spējīga pārtrumpot labu diskrēto detaļu pastiprinātāju.
Par laika trūkumu tas ir relatīvs jēdziens. Vis atkarīgs no tā kā to izmanto.
Var jau nopirkt diezgan dārgu pastiprinātāju un pēc tam vilties tā kvalitāte. Bet pašam taisot šī kļūda ir minimāla.( ja kaut ko zini un gribi zināt)
Tu piemeklē detaļas ta lai skanetu tev vajadzīgā līmeni. Smuka kastīte par diezgan dārgu cenu, bet iekša lēts verķis. Tāds ir šodienas masveida audio tehnikas 
vispārīgs novētejums. Es šeit nerunāju par speciālu audio veikalu labo piedāvājumu. Protams ,ja klausās MP3, tad viss ir labs.Es nevaru atļauties izdot 2000 un vairāk latu par labu pastiprinātāju, man ir citas prioritātes. Tāpēc mēģinu
taisīt pats. Bet to ko esmu pats uztaisījis mani pilnībā apmierina, un es neveltu savu brīvo laiku bezgalīgos meklējumos specialos audio veikalos meklējot sev piemērotu tehniku. Es šo laiku veltu kam citam. Bet katrs dzīvo pēc saviem principiem un iespējām. Var būt ne par tēmu, bet tas ir tikai mans viedoklis.

P.S Labs alus plasmasa glāzē manuprāt ir tikai apiņu tēja.

----------


## Aivarss

Nu ko es varu teikt Mofset , precīzāk nevar pateikt. Vienīgi nūjas otrs gals, ka ja taisi pats kastes izskats atkal nav tik labs , bet par parametriem pilnīgi piekrītu. Nu vienīgi ja kādā resīvera kastē to visu sabāž. Praktiski viss tiek pakļauts max lētumam  ::  
 Biju šodien Latgale.com un iepirku biki tekstolītu. Paldies par precīzo norādi, biju kau kā vienmēr paskrējis garām, tāds tiešām labs tur dabonams.

----------


## Aivarss

Paskaties šeit Mofset par to, kā dabūt PCB zaļu, neiedziļinājos šobrīd. Vēl tur izskatās ir daudz visādu labu padomu.
http://www.pulsar.gs/PCB/a_Pages/3_Direct_..._15min_PCB.html

----------


## Archie

> Paskaties šeit Mofset par to, kā dabūt PCB zaļu, neiedziļinājos šobrīd. Vēl tur izskatās ir daudz visādu labu padomu.
> http://www.pulsar.gs/PCB/a_Pages/3_Direct_..._15min_PCB.html


  bet kaads labums no taa, ka plate ir zalja??? tas kkaads pashmeerkjis?


man radaas nepiecieshamiiba un veelme izgatavot plati. riikojos shaadi: 
1. uz glanceeta papiira (konkreeti- zhurnaals "sestdiena") ar laazerprinteri izdrukaaju plates "zirnekli" spoguljatteelaa;
2. uz ieprieksh nomazgaatas plates novietoju izdruku;
3. ar videeji karstu gludekli apm 10 minuutes spiedu ziimeejumu (te gan jaasaka, ka sad^$%s meistariibaa un neiedomaajos starp glanceeto zhurnaala lapu un gludekli pamest baltu lapu- dalja zhurnaala bildiishu veiksmiigi paarceljoja uz gludekli :P);
4. ljaut pasaakumam atdzist, veelams uzlikt paaris enciklopeedijas, lai kaads magums spiezh uz to ziimeejumu.
5. akuraati nomazgaat piekaltusho zhurnaalu- uz plates smuki iespiezhas izprinteetais ziimeejums;
6. latgaliitee iepirkta bundzhinja "железо хлорированое для травления плат, просто добавь воды" un veiksmiigi izveikts kodinaashanas process. 

es nekad neesmu taisiijis plates ar pozitiv20, bet tas shows ar kodoskopa pleeveem, lampaam, lakoshanaam mani neiedvesmoja. imho vienkaarshaak ar gludekli  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Katram savs piedūriens vienam ar printeri ņemties citam ar positīv20. Varētu jau teikt ka tas ir gaumes jautājums. Bet drīzāk jau tas ir atkarīgs kādas detaļas ja izmanto piemēram pretestības 0805, 1206 izmērā un mikrenes TQFP korpusā. Tad ar prinetīti būs tā pagrūtāk.

Par to laku arī esmu izmeklējies zaļā krāsā nekur nēsmu atradis. Nezinu kapēc bet caurspīdīgā laka man nešķiet īpaši pievilcīga.  ::

----------


## Aivarss

Nu tieši tā , ja jastrādā ar SMD elementiem tad tomēr stipri labāk ar Positiv 20. It kā jau nav ne vainas ar to gludekļa metodi, bet šo to biju jau sapircis, tāpēc arī nemēģināju.
 Vinchi, a tu apskatījies to linku , ko iedevu? Proba galvenā , kā dabūt no US šurp. Jo šamie tik no 200$ sūta uz ārzemēm :blink: . Ja nu kāds paziņa tik tur ira. Man ira  ::  Bet tā smuki sanāk. Divi ruļļi ~9$ maksā. Viens zaļais, otrs baltais. Ar vienu komplektu ilgam laikam pietiktu. Es gan nejūtu nepieciešamību. Un pastāsti , kāda tev pieredze ar to prožektoru. Cik tālu liki , cik ilgi izgaismoji u.t.t.

----------


## Aivarss

Upss palaidu garām, ka tu jau aprakstīji par ilgumu un attālumu. Ir man 2mm parastais stikls, ķīniešu halogēna spuldze 150W. Varbūt jau šovakar pamēģināšu, kas sanāk.

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies Aivarss par linku.Pameģināju savu akrila airesolu izpūtu  trauka un pievienoju zaļo pigmentu, uzklāju ar otu sanāca tā nekas.
Par tiem ruļiem nezinu smuki jau ir bildēs, bet kā dzīvē. Pagaidām POSITIV 20 ir lielisks. 
Ja izmanto parasto stiklu laiku vajadzētu palielināt aptuveni 1,5 reizes. Attalums nevajadzētu samazināt līdz 200 mm. Vislabāk sagatavo mazas plāksnītes ar POSITIV pārklājumu un eskponē zem lampas ar soli 30 sek sākot no 2-12 min
attīsti un tad atri varēsi uzzināt pareizo laiku. Nomēriju prožektora stikla cauralaidību sākot no 300 nm līdz 480nm. rezultāti nav tik slikti kā domāju.
Sākot ar 376 mn gaismas cauralidība ir ap 70%, kas tālāk piaug lineāri. Vajag ti provēt gan iznāks, varbūt jāpalielina ekspozīcijas laiks. 1,4-1.7 reizes.

Lai veicas tev. Ziņo par rezultātiem. Ja būs problēmas palīdzēsim.

Drīzumā nopublicēšu info kā plates pārklāt ar alvu kīmiskā veidā. procesa ilgums aptuveni 1-2 min. Iznāk pagaidām labi.

----------


## Aivarss

Šobrīd kodinu testa PCB ar FeCl. Pēc ieteikuma vienā saitā uztaisīju iekš Sprint Layout līnijas sākot ar 0.2 līdz 2 mm ar atstarpi 0.2mm. Un nodublēju labi daudz tādas. Tad sāku ik pa 2 min ņemt nost aizsegu. Vizuāli vislabāk sanāca 12 min. Elektronamā nopirku patronu tai halogēna lampai. Uzliku 18 cm virs plates. platei pa virsu 2mm stiklu parasto. Tik pēc tam nočohnīju, ka esu pielicis ar neapdrukāto pusi, bet nu pagaidām liekas, ka probas tādēļ neradās. Vienīgi jocīgi likās, ka uz tās apdrukātās plēves, tā kā spīd cauri . Nu vēl drusku palika, ta skatīšos. Rīt noziņošu, vēls jau.

----------


## Aivarss

Grūti pateikt kas tieši nava labi, vai pa ilgu turēju attīstītājā vai tomēr ar tintenieku nevar tādas lietas drukāt. Nav traki bet tomēr daži mazi caurumiņi parādijās uz tās testa plates. Padomāju , ka pie vainas plēve, lētu pirku, bet uz 3COM līdzīgi sanāk. Nedomāju, ka printera uzstādījumi pie vainas, mainīt meģināju tas pats sanāk. Vēl paeksperimentēšu, ja neapmierinās rezultāts, meģināšu kau kur tikt pie lāzernieka.

----------


## Mosfet

Sveiks Aivarss.
1. Pēc izdrukas labi nožāvē plēvi, tad apskati caurejošā gaismā vai nau punkti, vislabāk lietot lupu, un flomasteru piekrāso.
2. Paskaties vai uz plates kad nopūti ar fotorezistu nav sīki gaisa burbulīši.
3. Ar ko tu kodini plati un cik ilgi. Varbūt tur ir vaina.
4. Vai tu nopūsto plati ar rezistu žavēji pie +70 C.
5. Vai malas celiņiem ir asas?

----------


## Aivarss

Atbildu:
1. Nožāvēju labi. Es jau teicu , ka vispār man tas ar tintenieku drukātais liekas biki par caurspīdīgu. Jo vairāk to punktu bija tur kur ilgāk izgaismoju.
2. It kā nebija. Viss bija gluds.
3. Ar FeCl. Bet man švaks šķīdums sanāca, tāpēc ilgi bija jāgaida. It kā puskilo bija, atškaidīju finālā uz pusotra litra ūdens. Pēc krāsas redzams bija , ka nav konsistence. Tā kā nebija īsti skaidrības kuram ir jānāk nost un kuram ne varbūt bija biki pa ilgu. Bet es saku tas tikai tests. Vēl patrenēšos ar precīzāku ekspozīciju, jo pirmajā reizē izmēģināju max 30min min 2min.
4. Nežāvēju. Noliku, lai pati nožūst. Vairāk pa diennakti nostāvēja. Varbūt ka vajag tāpat ielikt , it kā iesaka.
5. Nav asas. Bet tur es domāju pats vainīgs, jo ar nepareizo pusi pieliku to plēvi.

 Nu tas tik bija eksperiments, lai atstrādātu tehnoloģiju. Vakar mēģināju pūst priekš reālas plates , visi trīs mēģinājumi garām galīgi. Ta pa plānu, ta nez no kurienes putekļu jūra trāpīja u.t.t. Pašā pirmajā piegājienā dienas atpakaļ labi sanāca, bet atkal nez nokurienes putekļi tika virsū. Bet tad es neiedomājos kasti pa virsu uzlikt. Varbūt būtu labi sanācis. Labi iešu vēl patrenēties :P

----------


## Vinchi

Tu printerim uzliki maksimālo izšķirt spēju pirms drukā uz plēves? Es printēju ar HP deskjet 3650. Kvalitēti uz maksimālo un sanāk labāk nekā ar lāzernieku jo lāzerniekam man tikai 600 DPI.

Variants ar žāvēšanu istabas temperatūrā 24h man kaut kā nepadodas, vai arī pie vainas bija tas ka izmantoju neona lampu. Ar halogēno lukturi nekādu problēmu apgaismoju 10min.

Man šķiet kad žāvē pie 70C attīstīšanas laiks ir arī ilgāks. Vai arī halogēnam lukturim starojums mazāks.

Es kad eksperimentēju biju sataisījis vairākas mazas platītes. Un ja nesanāk labi uzpūst laku vai kāds puteklis. Ar acetonu notīru un mēģinu atkal.

Lai izvairītos no putekļiem. Pielīmē plati pie A4 lapas ar abpusējo skoču. Novelc veļas stiķi. Pilīmē lapu pie striķa un lako. Ja turēsi plati guļus uz galda kamēr lakosi var pacelties putekļi no galda.

Lai FeCL labāk kostu to vajag nedaudz uzsildīt. Esmu pat redzējis speciālus sildītājus priekš ēdināšanas vannām.

----------


## Aivarss

Labas domas vinchi , kur tu ātrāk biji B) Nupat nopūtu, atkal garām. kau kā nevienmērīgi un atkal pilns a putekļiem. Saelpoties to dranķi ar nav labi, vakar galva tā nepatīkami sāpēja  ::  Jo nu istabā ar visu to ka logs vaļā, dabū kau ko ieelpot. Tagad atkal jūtu , ka esu biki ievilcis. Būtu siltāks ārā, darītu to ārā. Skatos uz balkonu a tur ūdens no jumta gāžas virsū. Atkal probas :angry: Sāku domāt , ka būs jāpērk jau sagatavotais, bet nu sālīti.
 Par printeri , uz max uzliku, tik daudz es saprotu  ::  Varbūt printeris tāds ne visai. Canon PIXMA iP1000. Uzliku arī ka uz Transparent drukāju. Varbūt tiešam kau ko neesu pamanījis ko uzlikt, bet nu nedomāju. Jo šādas tādas variācijas par tēmu jau mēģināju. Nu nekas kad iemācīšos , tad šitas viss liksies pupu mizas  ::  Varētu to gludekļa metodi mēģināt, bet man tomēr ir padomā dažas riktīgi knifīgas lietas varbūt taisīt, kur gludekļa metode galīgi neder.

----------


## Vinchi

Positvi20 smaka tiešām ir noturīga, vēl vairākas dienas pēc tam ir jūtama istabā  :: 

Es daru tā ka lakot plati izeju koridorā, atstāju uz kādām 10 min. Pēc tam nesu istabā un žāvēju pie ~30-70C.

Zinu Mosfets mani tagad nokritizēs. Man nav pieejama ne krāsns, ne fēns. Tāpēc žāvēju uz gludekli. Uzklāju papīru un uzlieku plati nopūsto. Un nejau laku pret gludekļa sildošo virsmu. Protams ka gludekli nejau uz MAX bet tikai tā lai dod minimālu siltumu. Gludeklim ir problēma tāda ka nevienmērīgi silda.  :: 

Ja uz plates pēc ēdināšanas redzmi mazi punktiņi domāju ka laka ir drusku pa plānā kārtā. Jo man arī bija tāds variants. Pēc tam skatījos augšpusē kur laka bija nadaudz biezākā kārtā problēmu nebija. Vēl pieļauju ka problēma varēja būt tur ka uzreiz pēc lakošanas sāku žāvēt pie ~70C un laka varbūt saplaisāja.

P.S kur var nopirkt Bismutu?

----------


## Aivarss

Nu es izgāju kāpņu telpā  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  A tā smaka nav trakākais, kaut gan arī nava patīkami, sajūta vakar tiešām bija galīgi garām. A ko tev cepeškrāsns nav mājās??? Es plates vēl neliku iekšā, bet izmēģināju vispār. Uzdzinu temperatūru līdz 70 grādiem un izslēdzu. Ļoti brīņišķīgi tur temperatūru. Vienīgi man nav mūžveca padomju, bet normāla jauna. Termometrs gan atsevišķi pirkts, ir special ko liek iekšā krāsnīs, lai ēdienam temperatūru kontrolētu. Par precizitāti gan negalvoju. Kā reiz to plati ar ko eksperimentēju, likās biezākā slānī uzklāju. Kaut gan neizslēdzu , ka arī tas bija pa plānu. A fēnu aizej nopērc, pašu lētāko ķīniešu, matu žāvejamo protams. Kaut gan ja sanāk smuki un tā kā vajag , tad turpini tāpat.

----------


## Vinchi

Es dzīvoju kojās. Tāpēc arī ar krāsni ir problēmas un mikrovilnenē jau nežāvēsi  :: 
Fēnu vispār vajadzēs aizņemties no meitenēm  :: 

Man ar Neona lampu kaut kā nepadēvās. Nevarēju notrāpīt apgaismošanas ilgumu.  Pārāk ātri viss nonāca nost pie attīstīšanas. Tāpēc ņemos ar halogēno lukturi. Baigi lēti sanāk un kvalitēte arī ļoti laba.

Kur var nopirkt to Bismutu?

----------


## Aivarss

Es ar ar to halogēna lampu, ideāli. Man būs domāt Latvijas Ķīmijā. Mofset te runāja par to. Tā kā domāju , ka tur. Pie Kalnciema tilta. Ar 2.tramvaju liekas tur varēja piebraukt tieši klāt. A tevi no kojām par šitādu smirdināšanos neizrakstīja, ko  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Latvija ķīmijā man škiet ir minimālais daudzums noteikts. Vienreiz gribēju tur pirkt FeCL3 cena bija ideāla bet bija jāņem 25 Kg. Man tādu daudzumu nav kur nogrūst bija doma pa vairākiem samesties.

----------


## Aivarss

Hmzz , nu paprasi Mofset , kad parādīsies. Viņš tač kau kur ņēma.

 Bļāviens izmēģinājos visādi ar to printeri, nu nav tik labi , kā vajadzētu. Vai tiešām tāds kraps būtu. Budžeta es saprotu, bet tomēr.Pat nezinu ko darīt :angry:
Noriskēšu mēģināšu. Zini ar to striķi labāk tiešām, vienīgi rezerve jāatstāj , it sevišķi lejā. Baigi smuki viss liekais satecēja uz leju. Pasā augšā gan izskatījās, ka pa plānu.

----------


## Vinchi

Pūst vajag ar apļveida kustībām kustinot baloniņu. Un no lielāka attāluma.

----------


## Aivarss

Hmzz, nākamreiz pamēģināšu. A cik tālu? Es pūtu no 20cm. Kā visur iesaka.

----------


## Vinchi

Es jau vairāk uz izjūtu pūšu. Bet laikam jau ka nedaudz tālāk nekā 20 cm. Bet nav ja ari tik traki ja nedaudz vairāk uzpūšas. Pie attīstīšanas nāksies ilgāk gaidīt.

----------


## Mosfet

Labdien.
Jūs pa šo laiku esat daudz ko uzrakstijuši. Bet man ir ziemas sezona- kalni sauc, un sniegs arī labais.

Labi, pie lietas.
1. Bismutu var dabūt Latvijas metālā, krāsaino metālu nodaļā,  sazvani un uzzini
vai ir. Tad jāaizbrauc un jāsarunā, lai nogriež no lielā gabala. 

2. Par platēm.
Neasas malas veidojas ,ja ir pa ilgu kodīnāts ar sārmu. Jāiztaisa proves gabaliņš
un puse jāaizsedz ar tumšu papīru, labi jāapgaismo. Liek iekšā sārma un  skatās kā  notiek. Process ir atkarīgs no koncentrācijas, temp, fotorezista vecuma un vel no daudziem faktoriem. Ja ir biezs slānis ar fotorezistu, tad arī sārms lien uz sāniem. Manuprāt optimālais biezums ir 25-45 mkm, tad iznāk labi. Es katru reizi
pārbaudu ar mazu proves gabaliņu attīstišanas procesu. Man ir info, ka fotorezists
ar laiku maina īpašības, tāpēc lai nebūtu problēmas, pārbaudu attīstīšanas procesu.
3. Printeris
Mājas izmantoju Lexmark Z45 printeri ar oģiņalo tinti, sānāk tāpat kā uz lāzernieka 1200 dpi. Plēve 3M. Pēc nožāvēšanas plēvi apskatu pret gaismu un pielaboju ar flomīti. Mēdz būt punkti. Kādreiz provēju uz tintinieka ar pildītiem katridžiem, man rezultāti bija slikti. Laikam tinti viņi pildot atšķaida, tāpēc platēm taupu orģinālo.
4.Žāvēšainai ir liela nozīme. Ka katrs polimērs tas absorbē sēvi šķīdinanatāja paliekas. Tāpēc sākumā nožāvēju 24-36 st istabas temp, tumšā kastē. Vēlams to darīt lēni ,  noslēgtā kastē, istabas tem,lai no fotorezista spētu izdalities airesola gāze, kas veido sīkus gāzes burbulīšus.Tad lieku termostatā un ceļu tem. līdz +70 C. Šājā procesā izdalas viss šķidinatājs. man ir pieejams programmējamais termostats. Pie +70 C izturu precīzi 20 min, tad izņemu un atdzesēju tumšā kastē. Nedrīkst strauji to darīt, var būt plīsumi fotorezistam no straujas temp. maiņas. Šī procesa rezultātā fotorezists" nostiprinās "un pazūd viss šķīdinātājs. Var uztaisīt no aluminija  plāksnes elektr. termostatu ar 6 tranžiem tipa KT818G,jauda ap 40-60W. Ja vajag shēmu varu
piespēlēt. Būs ērtāk.
5. Plates kodināšanai ja izmanto FeCL3, ilgums ir aptuveni pie +30+45 C, 3-7 min.
Izmantoju Nātrija persulfātu. Trauks vertikāls, no orgstikla, ar gaisa akvarija kompressoru, lai masītu šķīdumu,  vēl ir temperaturas termostats. Viss paštaisīts
un izmaksāja aptuveni 25 Ls. Firmas trauki maksā !!!!. Ja ilgāk kodina var pārādīties neasi celiņi un punkti.
6. Pret putekļiem cīnos ar antistatikas airesolu. Varbūt var pirms tam nopūst
lapu pie kā līmē plati ar šadu airesolu. Es fotorezista uznešanai izmantoju rotācijas iekārtu un to pirms izmantošanas nopūšu ar antistatiķi. Var arī sazemēt, kā man ir izdarīts. Ari kaste ,kur žavēju pirms tam izpūšu ar antistatiķi. Atistatiķis parasatais
veļas raz. spodrība bez piedevām.
Ja vel kas sniegšu vel padomus.
Viss jau tas prasa nedaudz laika un eksperimentus, bet kad izdodas pašam ir prieks, ka iznāk tā pat kā rūpnīcā. Lai veicas.

----------


## Vinchi

Interesanti tā palasīt kādas kurš metodes izgudro lai sasniegtu galamērķi. No vienas puses sagādā prieku izdomāt kaut kādu jaunu paņēmienu ar lētām izejvielām no sadzīves un eksperimentēt tumšos ziemas vakaros  :: 

Man radās jautājums ko labāk izmantot FeCL3 vai Nātrija persulfātu?

Dzirdēju ka Nātrija persulfātam esot kaut kādi savi plusi?

----------


## Aivarss

Izlasīju Mofset postu un sāku domāt... Man šobrīd ir ielikts neoriģinālais kārtridžs, varbūt tas pie vainas. Būs jāizdomā , kā šos uz glabāšanu nolikt un jāpērk original. Man ar to izdruku ir tā ka tur galīgi nevar saprast kur spīd cauri , a kur nē.
 Paga kuru tu sārmu domāji? Vai NaOH? Nu es atzīšos , ka laikam atīstītājā laikam biki pa ilgu noturēju. Laiku neuzņēmu, skatījos , kā izskatās. Bet ej un izmēri rezista biezumu  ::  Uz aci tikai.
 Noprecizē par to trauku - kā taisīji. Organiskais+dihloretāns, vai ir labāka metode? Dihloretāns inde baigā  ::   Kompresors tāds kurš vienkārši gaisu pūš? Man ir mūžvecs padomju ražojums, nav stiprs bet domāju derēs. Par trauku runājot - nopirku pa ~ 3.70Ls ovālu šķīvjveida stikla trauku ar biezām sieniņām. Pilnīgi pilnā ieiet 3 L. Viss būtu labi bet izliet normāli no tā neko nevar, būs jāpiebūvē piltuve klāt.
 Par FeCl runājot, sapratu, ka man ir konkrēti švaks šķīdums. Kādas 3-7 min   ::   man 1h aizgāja kamēr normālu paskatu dabūju.

----------


## Mosfet

Par tintinieka katridžu tinti, varu teikt tā ,ka ja nelieto orģinālo ( šodien speciāli pamēģināju) attēls ir daudz caurspīdīgāks. Bet tas atkarīgs no tintes pildijumu, nesaku ka tas ir viemēr ar visiem pildijumiem, arī uz papīra nav tik tumšs. Kad sāku savus ekspermentus ar tintinieku tas bija kadus 7 gadus atpakaļ, izmēģināju dažādus printerus Epson,Lexmark, HP, Samsung, laikam vēl bija OKI, tad vislabākie rezultāti bija ar Epson un Lexmark, pārejie bija ieverojami sliktāk. Toreiz secināju ka arī orģiņālās tintes dod dažadus rezultātus.Varbūt vaina ir tintē, bet to var pielabot ar flomīti.
Fotorezistu biezumu esmu mērijis jo ir pieejama tāda iekārta, bet to var nomērit
arī ar mikrometru. Man liekas ka rezista biezums ir minēts info ELFAS platēm kas pārklātas ar fotorezistu.
Nu ja tas dzelzs hlorīds ir bijis krietni pa švaku. Kad to lietoju tad gatavoju 450 g *līdz* !!!! 1 L ūdens. paskatijos pierakstos istabas temperatūrā kodināšanas ilgums bija 15-26 min. Plate stāv vertikāli, jo reakcijas produkti  stipri kavē kodināšanas procesu, tad ja stāv horizontāli bieži jāņem āra u jaskalo zem ūdens,
neerti. Tuvākas dienas aprakstīšu savu kodināsanas kasti. Jo fotorezists nav seviški ilgizturīgs ūdens vidē. Man tavas aprastītas problēmas bija kad plates provēju zīmet ar flomi. Tur svarīgi bija ātra kodināšana. Jo flomis neturēja ilgāk par 25 -30 min.
Nātrija persulfāts manuprāt kodina daudz korektāk, asākas malas, varbūt atrāk, bet nav stabīls glabājot ūdens šķīdumā. Imēģināju man patika un tāpēc lietoju.

----------


## Vinchi

Par FeCL domāju ka tev temperatūra ir par zemu viņam. Pie zemākas temperatūras atiecībā 1 pret 5 man arī bija jāgaida vairāk kā stunda.

Par tiem kārtridžiem nēsmu tā testējis. Man vairāk sagādāja problēmas lāzernieks Hp laserjet jo tam izšķirt spēja tikai 600DPI max. Tagad lietoju HP tintes printeri ar pildītu kārtrīdžu. Drukāju ar izšķirt spēju 1200 DPI kvalitāte ideāla. Drukā gan baigi lēni  :: 

Vai problēma nav tajā ka tev lampa ir pārāk jaudīga. Varbūt viņa spiež cauri tintei. Jo esmu lietojis arī dziegan slikti apdrukātas plēves un itkā bez īpašām problēmām. Man ir 150W halogēnais lukturis. Vai kodoskopa plēvi kārtīgi piespiedi? Uztaisīji sendviču ar apdrukāto virsmu uz leju?

----------


## Aivarss

Nu laikam gan tad man proba ar to FeCl temperatūru. Bet es ik pa brīdim apmaisīju. A kā lai to šķidrumu uzsilda, idejas? Vienīgais , ko iedomājos , ielikt to burku karstā ūdenī.
 Nē lampa tāda pati , kā tev vinchi, ja pareizi sapratu. Tikai es viņu pliku gaisā virs plates pakarināju. Nu tie caurumi man jo ilgāk izgaismota jo vairāk. Stulbi, ka nepamēģināju ar veco kārtridžu, kamēr bija tinte iekšā, jo tas bija oriģinālais. Domāju , ka būs baigais patēriņš tāpēc arī nemēģināju. Nu nepareizi pieliku to plēvi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  bet ja pat pat ar 0.2mm celiņu nebija probu, tad ar pareizi pieliktu vēl mazāk būs. Starp citu tie caurspīdīgie uz plēves ir tieši punkti, subjektīvi liekas ka palieli, lai tur pietrūktu viena pile. Būtu jau labi pielabot ar flomīti bet manā gadienā tas nav reāli.
 Es īsti Mofset nesapratu par to termostatu , viņš tev paštaisīts vai kā?

----------


## Vinchi

Par tiem punktiem. Es te apskatīju man arī tādi maziņi ir uz plēves bet tie netraucē ja positiv ir pietiekošā daudzumā uzklāts un plēve uz pareizās puses. Kodoskopa plēve ir nedaudz grubuļaina lai uz tās turētos tinte kaut kāds speciāls pārklājums kas uzsūc nedaudz tinti. Man liekas punkti ir tieši tajā vietā kur ir izciļņi uz plēves. Es nezinu varbūt tev ir kāda savādāk plēve bet man ir 3M.

FeCL es izšķīdinu siltā ūdenī kuru uzvāru ar tējkannu. Kamēr silts kož labi. Vari darīt ar diviem traukiem kā jau tu rakstīji. Vēl esmu dzirdējis ka silda ar lampu. Vēl ir gatavi sildītāji šim mērķim, bet pagaidām vēl tādu nēsmu iegādājies jo viņš ir paredzēts lielākām tilpumam. Bet man plates visas ir maza izmēra un šķīdums arī maz.

----------


## alvilsb

> Un vēl vai tiešām tik problemātiski ar tintenieku uz plēves drukāt? Plēvi nopirku speciāli tinteniekiem. Lāzerniekam kuram var uzlikt speciālo softu, klāt netieku.


  Nu tad var rīkoties šādi (ja ar sīkmīksto - ar Linux ir līdzīgi):
* uzzini, kāds tad īsti ir tas lāzernieks, pie kura vari tikt klāt, kaut vai bez speciāla softa
* uzinstalē sev tādu pašu savā kastē ar "Print to file"
* izdrukā savu shēmu failā (PRN)
* aizstiep to failu uz kasti, kurai ir lāzernieks
* komandrindā izpildi komandu
C:\> copy /B mansfails.prn lpt1

Attiecīgi tas viss tiks izdrukāts uz tev nepieciešamo printeri.

Uz Linux:
* uzstādi CUPS (vai citu drukāšanas sistēmu) ar nepieciešamo printeri, lai drukā failā
* izdrukā dokumentu failā
* aizstiep to uz kasti, kur ir Linux un tev vajadzīgais printeris
* izpildi komandu
% cat mansfails | lpr

Ideja skaidra?

----------


## Vinchi

Par šito lietu jau biju dzirdējis vēl nav sanācis izprovēt.

Es daru savādāk. Izmantoju P-CAD 2004 lai zīmētu shēmas. Lai izprintētu uz cita printera piemēram darbā. Uzinstalēju  P-CAD 2004 Viewer (9.57 Mb) un drukāju.

----------


## Aivarss

Vis jau būtu labi , bet tur kur es tieku klāt tur ir tā ierobežotas iespējas kau ko darīt, ka nedomāju , ka šitais variants ies cauri. Bet par infu vienalga paldies, varbūt noderēs. Rīt ir noskaņojums pieķerties vērsim pie ragiem, t.i mēģināt taisīt reālu PCB.

----------


## Mosfet

Neliela info par manu kodināšanas kasti.
Tā ir 500 x500 x 30 mm liela. Ļoti līdzīga ka tirgo Tevalo (Vinchi links par sildītāju) tikai vienā pusē ir 
necaurspīdīga PVC otrā pusē organsikais stikls. Tā kā 90% plates ir vienpusīgas, tāpēc skatīšanas ir tikai caur orgstiklu. Kaste nav līmēta bet saskrūvēta, plāna gumija+ silikons. Ka atdalošo starp orgstiklu un PVC kā materiālu izmantoju 25x25 lielus polipropilēna kvadrātus. Visi materiāli ir pirkti firmā Idustarplastik Katlakalna ielā. Pie PVC ir pielīmēti 5 mm tapiņas ar soli 20 mm uz tām lieku plati un tā atrodas vertikālā stāvoklī. Apakšā  visā garumā ir 35 W stikla sildītājs ( stikla caurule + smalkas smiltis + nihroma spirāle no gludekļa), darba spriegums 27 V. Akvarīja kompresora caurulīte ir zem sildītāja, ar 1 mm caurumiņiem solis aptuveni 5 mm, materiāls PVC
15 mm diametrā. Kodinātaja tilpums max 350 ml. Vēl kastē ir temperatūras sensors LM35. Temperatūra ir ieregulēta +40C, to uztur automatiski. Pagatavoju kodinātāju ar temperaturu aptuveni +30 , izmantoju krāna ūdeni, kodinātājs Nātrija persulfāts, šķīdums ir bezkrāsains. Ieleju kastē. Ieslēdzu sildītāju, pēc 10 min ir darba temp.Ieslēdzu kompresoru. Ievietoju plati. Pēc 5-10 min viss ir gatavs.
Tas nu īsumā viss.
Plates zīmēšanai izmantoju programmu Sprint Layout 4,0. Programmas lielums
ir mazāks par 1,4Mbit, tāpēc programmu var ierakstīt disketē ar uzzīmēto plati, ja rodas nepieciešamībā kā tev Aivarss, aiznest pie printera un izdrukāt. Starp citu programma ir krievu val. 
Aivarss ziņo par rezultātiem.

----------


## zzz

> Es lietoju pāšmodificētu Vuda kausējumu , tas ir ar paugstinātu alvas saturu.
> 
> Audio pastiprinātājiem neisaku lietot Rozes kausējumu 
> jo satur bismutu, kas ar svinu veido kautko līdzīgu vājam pusvaditājam. Tas ietekmē skaņas kvalitāti.


  Aijaijai, audiorastu smalkumi.  :: 

Vuda skauseejuma standarta sastaavs 50% bismuts, 25% svins, 12,5% alva, 12,5% kadmijs. Pat ja tu vinjam esi piemetis klaat alvu lai paceltu T kush. tad vinjaa joprojaam ir dafiga bismuta. Bet nu, ja visas shitentaadi alvotaas plates skan pienjemami, tad laikam jau tik nezheeliigi briesmiigs tas bismuts nemaz nav.

----------


## Aivarss

Tā ziņoju, pirmais mēģinājums garām   ::   Izskatās , ka viss bija komplektā, i PCB vienā pusē slānis pa biezu, i ekspozīcija pa īsu. 10min noturēju NaOH. Vienai pusei it kā ne vainas, otrai acīmredzami negāja nost. Ej atrodi zelta vidusceļu, jo ar rokām pūšot, grozies kā gribi, katru reizi savādāks tas biezums. Roka jāpiešauj. Kā tev vinchi vienmērīgu biezumu izdodas dabūt nesaprotu. 
 Mofset - a bildes , kā tev tā centrifūga un tā kaste izskatās, ir kāda iespēja šeit izlikt? Da i pa to termostatu arī kāda bilde un apraksts derētu.
 Starp citu Argus'ā parādījies tekstolīts. Vienpusējais mazākais ir 120x80mm, divpusējais precīzi neatceros laikam ~30x20cm vai pat lielāks, un maksā 3.80Ls.

----------


## Mosfet

Sveiks Aivarss.
Šobrīd nav pa rokai digitālais foto, tas ir aizdots. Pēc divām nedēļam būs atpakaļ tad arī bus bildes, centrifūgu īsuma aprastīšu rīt.
Kad man man nebija centrifūgas es plati novietoju gandrīz vertikāli un tad pūtu virsū airesolu. Liekais fotorezists kas sakrājas plates apakšā, pēc 5 min savācu ar filtrpapīru ( papīra salveti - mūsdienīgi), bet tāpat pēc nožavēšanas kādi 15-20 mm no apakšējās malas nav izmantojami, jo tur fotorezists ir daudz biezāks. Piešausies iznāks.
Paldies par info par PCB Argusā, bet cenas ir padārgas. Vai tas vienpusējais bija gaišais tekstolīts vai dzeltenais?


ZZZ
Es runāju par manā rīcībā esošo sakausējumu Bet šim sakausējumam ir daudzas modifikācijas. Par tiem smalkumiem, kā lai saka kautko jūt uz auss, sākumā tam neticēju, kad izmēģināju varbūt noticēju pilnībā. Daži jūt lielākas atšķirības.
Bet principā šie visi smalkumi veido labu skaņu. Tās ir tikai manas domas.

----------


## Vinchi

Nav jau tā ka man arī vienmēr izdotos visu vienmērīgi noklāt. Sanāk jau atšķirība bieži vien starp augšpusi un apakšējo daļu. Man te ir doma uztaisīt centrafūgu uz vecu cieto disku.  ::  Protams jāuztaisa jauna vadība soļu dzinējam.

Cik noprotu tu taisīji divpusējo plati? Pats vēl nēsmu mēģinājis. Visu laiku biedē fakts ka neizdosies precīzi salikt kopā izdrukas augšpusi un apakšu.

Tas tekstolīts ir dzeltenais. Priekš 15-20 mm (vienpusējā) 3.80 Ls man jau šķiet nedaudz par dārgu. Kvalitēte ciešama bet ievērojami labāka ka tiem kas ir latgalītē padomju ražojumiem. Pirms kāda laika redzēju ORMIX 15-20 mm (divpusējo plati) par 0.60 Ls par kvalitāti nezinu.  ::

----------


## Aivarss

Zini Mofset , liekas , ka bija gaišais, bet negalvoju. Piezvani paprasi  ::  Katrā gadienā, bija stripri smukāks , kā Latgalītes. Tas gabals , kas man nebija izmantojams bija lielāks, varbūt, kā reiz apakšā pa daudz uzpūtu.
 Vinchi, es jau teicu, ka man liekas, ka bija lielāks par 30x20cm. Tā kā ja vajag nelielu gabalu vai vienkārši kvalitatīvu, tad kā reiz.

----------


## Aivarss

Nu ko varu noziņot, ka kau kas līdzīgs PCB ir sanācis :P Sākumā likās , ka atkal pa maz esu izgaismojis, jo ilgi attīstījās. Vispār bija pa maz, šoreiz mēģināju 17 min, bet laikam vajadzēja vismaz 20. Turēju pat 12 min iekš NaOH, jo likās, ka viss nav nogājis nost, bet ieliku FeCl un sanāca pat ļoti labi. Vienmēr jau varētu labāk, bet nu priekš pirmās reizes būs labi. Tagad žūst, nopūtu ar Flux SK10. Otru pusi gan biki pa sliktu ar nitrolaku nokrāsoju, bet nu tur par tik par cik to otru pusi vajag. Vairāk kā ekrānu.
 Vinchi prasīja, kā otru pusi salāgot. Kad viena puse gatava, izborē pēc iespējas tālāk vienu no otra caurumus, protams tur kur tiem jābūt  ::  Uzliek otras puses izdruku un skatās lai atbilstu. Un tad uz priekšu.

----------


## Vinchi

Pirms ēdināšanas nav labi urbt caurumus! Ir vēl tāds variants kad PCAD pirms drukāšanas uzvelk krustiņus stūros kuri ir tālā no plates malas. Saliekot kopā var redzēt kad sakrīt abas plēves.

----------


## EZo

Prieks par pirmo elektronikas forumu latviešu valodā. Labprāt varu padalīties ar savu pieredzi plašu izgatavošanā. 
Sākumā  piedāvāju informāciju ar piemēriem no savas mājas lapas:Create PCB, tiesa gan angļu valodā.

----------


## Vinchi

Tagad Tevalo.LV var iegādāties labas kvalitātes Nātrija Persulfātu plašu kodināšanai.

----------


## Linis

Neesi vēl izmēģiājis presulfātu darbībā?

----------


## G-man

Kāds nevarētu apskaidrot, man tāda problēma, kad attīstu plati NaOH šķīdumā zīmējums parādās, liekas, ka normāli, bet viņš tā īsti neturas pie plates un noiet nost. Vai varētu būt vaina žāvēšanā, es to plati paturu un tad ar fēnu žāvēju? Bet pagāja vienalga kādas 5h līdz attīstīšanai.

----------


## Vinchi

Ja ar fēnu kārtīgi žāvēji kādas 15-20 min tad ar žāvēšanu vajadzētu būt ok. Iespējams ka par stipru vai ilgu apgaismoji!!

----------


## juris90

es veel te esmu pavisam jauniņnš un tapec es gribu zināt kā pats no ''0''var uztaisīt plati prieksh shēmas  ::

----------


## G-man

Nu, patiesībā šajā tēmā viss ir ļoti labi aprakstīts, un ja izlasa visus komentus vajadzētu būt skaidrībai.
Ko varētu pats piebilst, ka man sūdīgi turējās fotorezists pie attīstīšanas un es pamēģināju sākt žāvēt ar fēnu jau prakstiski pēc pāris minūtēm, kad izskatījās daudzmaz izlīdzinājies, un rezultātā ļoti labi turējās.

----------


## juris90

kā uzlaisit plati es taka sapratu bet ka var dabūt celiņus uz plates?

----------


## Vinchi

Juris90 no sākuma izlasi šo tapiku no sākum līdz galam un pēc tam jautā kas neskaidrs. Centīsimies palīdzēt cik vien spēsim.

P.S celiņi tiek izēdināti ar skābi.

----------


## juris90

jā,bet ka var izveidot celinjus ja taisa ar epoksida sveķiem un stiklšķiedru?

----------


## Vinchi

He Heee! Tu gribi pats taisīt tekstolīta plati no eposksīda un stiklašķiedras? Vispār jau viss notiek daudz vienkāršāk. Aizej uz elektronikas veikalu un nopērc stiklašķiedras plati kurai viena puse jau ir noklāta ar varu. Uzīmē shēmu kaut ar rokām uz iemt skābē kodināt. Skābe noēdīs visu izņemot uzīmēto shēmu.

----------


## GuntisK

Pilnībā piekrītu Vinchi- paņem un nopērc foļģēto tekstolīta plāksni un uz priekšu.  ::

----------


## janispu

Šeit daudz spriež par iespiesto plašu veidošanu. Vai tiešām paša veidoto plašu pašizmaksa ir būtiski mazāka par firmu "RRR" vai "Almiko" piedāvāto cenu? Vai kolēģi taisa abpusējās ar metalizāciju un planārajiem korpusiem?

----------


## Vinchi

100% sanāk lētāk pašam uztaisīt nekā pasūtīt. Ar pasūtīšanu ir tā ka ir jāgaida. Bieži vien vajag tikai ātri notestēt vai uztaisīt kādu pāreju no smd uz dip. RRR uzreiz spiež uz to lai ņem vairumā. Vēl viņiem var būt problēmas ar ļoti mazām platēm kaut kādā tur automātā nevarot ielaist.

Protams mājas nesanāk tik labi bet bieži vien ar to ir pietiekoši  ::

----------


## zzz

> Šeit daudz spriež par iespiesto plašu veidošanu. Vai tiešām paša veidoto plašu pašizmaksa ir būtiski mazāka par firmu "RRR" vai "Almiko" piedāvāto cenu?


 Ja tiiri naudas izmaksaas, tad 

Stikltekstoliita atgriezumi no veciem krievu laiku kraajumiem  ~  0 LVL
Izdruka uz printera un kopiera gludinaashanai ~ 0 LVL
Peroksiids/saalskaabe kodinashanai (no plaukta darbavietaa) ~ 0 LVL
Citi reagjenti alvas paarklaajumam (no taas pashas vietas) ~ 0 LVL
Urbiishu nodilshana  - mazliet LVL

Itogo - naudas zinjaa izmaksas nedaudzu santiimu apjomaa par neliela izmeera plati, vienpuseejo, alvotu, bez caurumu metalizaacijas un maskaam. Vienkaarshiem projektiem - vpolnje okei, a apgroziishanaas laiks atkariigs no personiigaa chakluma un var buut krietni iisaaks kaa pasuutot augstaak mineetajos kantoros.

----------


## janispu

[quote="Vinchi"]100% sanāk lētāk pašam uztaisīt nekā pasūtīt. Ar pasūtīšanu ir tā ka ir jāgaida. Bieži vien vajag tikai ātri notestēt vai uztaisīt kādu pāreju no smd uz dip. RRR uzreiz spiež uz to lai ņem vairumā. quote]
"Almiko" ar skaitu un izmēru nav problēmu. Esmu sūtijis pa vienam, diviem eksemplāriem un arī mazus izmērus - 7mmx20mm. Vienīgi cenas viņiem arī ir kāpušas. Vai divpusējās plates ar metalizāciju arī jūs taisat paši?

----------


## Vinchi

Tā jau nu galīgi nav ka viss 0 LVL  :: 
Visiem jau nav tik plašs mājoklis lai turētu noliktavu  :: 

Bet ja tā sāk no jauna tad sākumā ar kādiem 10 LVL jau var iesākt. 

Tekstolīts: 0.30 - 2 LVL
Kodoskopa plēve: 0.20 - 1 LVL
Positiv 20: 5- 7 LVL
UV lampa: 3-15 LVL
FeCl: 1 - 5 LVL (atkarībā no iepakojuma un kvalitātes)

----------


## zzz

> Tā jau nu galīgi nav ka viss 0 LVL 
> Visiem jau nav tik plašs mājoklis lai turētu noliktavu 
> 
> Bet ja tā sāk no jauna tad sākumā ar kādiem 10 LVL jau var iesākt. 
> 
> Tekstolīts: 0.30 - 2 LVL
> Kodoskopa plēve: 0.20 - 1 LVL
> Positiv 20: 5- 7 LVL
> UV lampa: 3-15 LVL
> FeCl: 1 - 5 LVL (atkarībā no iepakojuma un kvalitātes)


 
Nee nu, pavisam iesaaceejam vinja pirmajai platei pienjemsim ka fotoprocess buus varbuut mazliet par sarezhgjiitu, tad driizaak

tekstoliits no utenja vai citurienes  - atkariigs no izmeera LVL
uudensizturiigais markjieris - 1-2 LVL
vai
mazliet nitrokraasas + skjiidinaataaja  0 liidz dazhi LVL
ziimeeshanai kokteilja salminsh vai 1x lietojamaa shprice  ~ 0 LVL
dzelzs hloriids - dazhi LVL

----------


## janispu

Kā redzu pasūtot plates "Almiko", man tas tas prieks sanāks tikai drusku dārgāk. Bet par to man nebūs jāsatraucas - sanāks normālas plates vai tas būs lieki izšķiests laiks un līdzekļi. Tās divas nedēļas, kamēr taisa, es varu pagaidīt.

----------


## zzz

> Kā redzu pasūtot plates "Almiko", man tas tas prieks sanāks tikai drusku dārgāk. Bet par to man nebūs jāsatraucas - sanāks normālas plates vai tas būs lieki izšķiests laiks un līdzekļi. Tās divas nedēļas, kamēr taisa, es varu pagaidīt.


 Tikai drusku daargaak par nedaudziem santiimiem platiitee?  ::  
Jaaa, atkariigs no vaardu "tikai drusku" definiicijas. Bet nu labi, okei, ja nav pasham veelmes plashu taisiishanas procesu kjeepaaties, nav jau spiesta lieta. Samaksaa, pagaidi nedeeljas, sanjem produktu, visi apmierinaati.

Starp citu, nu taa, skaidriibas labad - ja Almiko ir paceelis cenas, tad cik pie vinjiem tagad tas viss maksaa?

----------


## janispu

> Starp citu, nu taa, skaidriibas labad - ja Almiko ir paceelis cenas, tad cik pie vinjiem tagad tas viss maksaa?


 Šobrīd vēl precīzi nepateikšu, pasūtījumu vēl tikai viņiem iesniegsim. Kad būs zināmi "skaitļi" - došu ziņu.
Pirms gadiem četriem 1dm^2 abpusējā plate bija 5-10Ls.

----------


## Farads

Kāds ir taisījis plati uz tekstolīta kas ir jau pārklāts ar positiv no rūpnīcas,
 tipa http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=49-553-08 .
Cik liels ir ekspozīcijas laiks?

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār jau ekspozīcijas laikam nevajadzētu mainīties. Vienīgi paštaisītai platei pats to positivu biezākā kārtā var uzlikt, tas var visu laiku mainīt.

----------


## Farads

Nu jā, bet varbūt ir kāds datasheet kur ir dots ieteicamais ekspozīcijas laiks no līdz. (rūpnieciskajām platēm)

----------


## Vinchi

Rēķinies ar to ka pirmajā reizē var neizdoties.
Positiv 20 baloniņam attīstīšanas laiks rakstīt ne ilgāk kā 2 min.

----------


## Farads

Ko kurš izmanto priekš izgaismošanas, būtu interesanti zināt, kāda kuram pieredze? Kādas lampas, cik jaudīgas?
Domāju patreiz nopirkt L-7113UVC un pamēģināt kā sanāk,liekas vajadzētu būt labāk nekā ar lumeniscentām!!!

----------


## GuntisK

Es izmantoju tās kuras izmanto diskotēku efektiem.Viļņa garums liekas bija 440nm.  ::  Mēģināju (iesākumos) vēl ar halogēnu lampām,bet tas tav īstais.Lampas darbināšanai izmantoju ekonomisko spuldžu platīti-strādā viss ideāli.Vēlāk ielikšu manas apgaismošanas ierīces foto.

----------


## Delfins

Man arī interesē... plate tā kā sazīmēta, vot nu jāsāk lakoties un gaismoties.

----------


## GuntisK

Savā fotorezista apgaismojumā izmantoju vienu PHILIPS TL-D 18W/08 BLB tipa lampu kopā ar platīti no ekonomiskās spuldzes.Kopumā iznāk diezgan lēti.Ja izmanto mazās ultravioleta lampas tad apgaismotājs ar 2*lampām un elektroniku no ekon.spuldzēm izmaksā aptuveni 6-8 LS.Finieris un pārējie materiāli šai cenā netika ieskaitīti jo šito materiālu man netrūkst.  ::  Var vēl ielikt tādu extru kā taimeri apgaismošanas ilguma iestatīšanai,bet es pats tādu neizmantoju,vienkārši izturu plati tai gaismā apm.10min.Un viss ir ok.Tātad solītie attēli:
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1170639441
Tāds ir apgaismotāja kopskats.
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1170639442
Te ir skats uz platīti
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/guntisk/elekt ... 1170639444
Iekārta darbībā.Izskatās efektīgi,vai ne?Dzīvē tā neizskatās,vienk.mobilais šitā bildē.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Mosfet iepriekšējās lapās bija aprakstījis centrifūgu.Varbūt varētu bildes izlikt?

----------


## Delfins

Pie reizes, 

- kur vislētāk iepirkt kodoskopa plēvi!? 

- un ar ko atšķirās krāsainiem/melnbaltajiem lāzerprinteriem - kvalitatīvāka druka?

- lāzerdruka uz kodoskopa plēves ir permanent...?? tipa plēvi nevar izmantot vairākas reizes!?

----------


## GuntisK

Šodien izmēģināju tādu metodi: Kodoskopa plēves man sen jau beidzās,bet  plati tomēr vajag uztaisīt.  ::  Pusdienojot atcerējos tādu lietu-ja uz avīzes uzlej eļļu tā paliek caurredzama.  ::  Nu ko es kā baigais ekzperimentators ņēmu un samērcēju eļļā (saulespuķu) izgatavoto plates šablonu,kas bija uzprintēts uz A4 formāta lapas.Iznākums bija pat labāks nekā domāju.  ::  Vienkārši burvīgi.A ultravioletais starojums iet cauri bez problēmām. Tagad plate sēž FeCl3.  :: 
P.S. Vienīgi ar tintes printerī printētām lapām šitais joks neies cauri-tikai un vienīgi lāzernieks.

----------


## ezis666

es tā plates taisu:
http://foto.inbox.lv/ezis-666/plates
Laka-Positiv 20
Negatīvs- papīra, ar transparent nolaistīts, pofig, tinte vai lāzers
Lampa-UV DRL400W serde, attālums ~0.25m, ekspozīcija 3 min papīram, 1.5min plēvei Acenes ir obligātas, apdegums bez tām garantēts, arī brīva āda nedrīkst ilgi rēgoties
Attīstītājs -KOH 7g/l ~40C
kodinātājs - 20%HCl+20%H2O2+60% silts(~40C) ūdens, tāda izmēra plate nokožas ~50-80s, tā ka jārīkojas Ļoti ātri

----------


## GuntisK

Da bļin ar tām DRL var akls īstenībā palikt.  ::  Labi ka es neieslēdzu vienu tādu-pirms tam izlasīju kaut kādā forumā ka nav tas diez ko veselīgi.Ezis666 -apbrīnoju tavu drosmi.  ::  Starp citu kur dabūji to 20% H2O2 UN Transparentu.Kad gribēju pasūtīt transparent no Argus.lv viņiem bija beidzies.A to ar lāzerprinteri un tām plēvēm jau apnika skraidīt uz senča darbu...

----------


## Delfins

Cik noprotu tad jāskatās šitās lampas!?

http://www.kros.lv/lv/Lamps/High-Intens ... arge-lamps

Un īstenībā kā ir labāk - ilga eksponēšana ar 250W vai ātra ar 400W? .. tipa gribētos lai celiņi maksimāli precīzi noeksponējas..

Un kā cīnīties ar lielām PCB!? Vairāk gaismas tiek tikai pa centru... piem, ja platums ir >20cm, tad attālums no plates stūra līdz lampas centra būs lielāks ~> 5cm nekā pa vidu platei un arī stari būs zem leņķa (iesp. atstarošanās jau no papīra)
Laikam jāliek būs 2 lampas !?

Lāzernieks/tintinieks tiešām būtu pofig, galvenais ar lielu DPI un uz maks. krāsu izlietojumu.

PS: Ezis666, tā ātra kodināšana ir droša? tipa nav tā kā var arī izēst Cu zem lakas!?

----------


## GuntisK

Tajā veikalā tās DRL ja salīdzina ar veikaliem pie mums ir baigi dārgas.  ::  Max 3Ls atdotu par to sūdu-der tās DRLas tikai ielu apgaismošanai,turklāt viņas vēl jāpārtaisa.Ja vajag lielām platēm tad nopērc tās kuras lieto diskotēkās -ir viņas 60cm (kā pie manis) un garākas.Saliec vairākas paralēli un gaismo uz vella paraušanu.   ::  Turklāt viņas ir drošākas veselībai,kas ir ne mazāk vērā ņemams faktors.Cik es ar savu uzparikti esmu gaismojis, visas plates ir ar asām kontūrām,nekur nekas nav izplūdis.Pietiek 5 minūšu.Atkal lielā mērā gala rezultātu nosaka šablons.Un nevajag tak nekur steigties-lēnāk brauksi tālāk tiksi.   ::

----------


## ezis666

Nekas nav jāpārtaisa, ieliec lampu auduma maisā, un uzdo ar āmuru pie cokola viegli, ar aso galu.pev tam aiz cokola izvelc ieksas, tas tev vajag, maisa saturu izkrati miskastē.
Es lietoju tikai ātro kodinašanu, ļoti labi un precizi kož, tikai vajag labu ventilāciju. Spiedogus arī tā taisīju, vēsā mierā var nokodināt 5mm vara plāksnei uzrakstu 1.5mm dziļumā
Tik temperatūra jāskatās, ja pa karstu paliek, tad vajag aukstu udeni piešaut, citādi paliek pilnīgi plika plate  ::

----------


## ezis666

> Tajā veikalā tās DRL ja salīdzina ar veikaliem pie mums ir baigi dārgas.  Max 3Ls atdotu par to sūdu-der tās DRLas tikai ielu apgaismošanai


 Neder apgaismei :: Un kas ti par veikaliem "pie mums"?  ::

----------


## Farads

Gribu tagad pamēģināt ar ultravioletām gaismas diodēm, (L-7113UVC    Diode LED 5mm ultraviolet 36-60mcd 20° un L-7104UVC    Diode LED 3mm ultraviolet 50-90mcd 34°) domāju ka vajadzētu būt labāk. Tās DRL tipa lampas kamēr iesilst... Tās protams ir manas personiskās domas.

----------


## GuntisK

> Tajā veikalā tās DRL ja salīdzina ar veikaliem pie mums ir baigi dārgas.  Max 3Ls atdotu par to sūdu-der tās DRLas tikai ielu apgaismošanai
> 
> 
>  Neder apgaismeiUn kas ti par veikaliem "pie mums"?


 Elektrotehnikas preču veikali kas ir Rēzeknē.   ::  Kā tā neder apgaismošanai?Šito gan man nestāstiet-DRL sērija ir domāta ielu apgaismei-tā kolba kas ir iekšā apgaismo luminoforu ārējā kolbā un ir gaisma.  ::  Visur ielu apgaismēs šitās stāv.(varbūt bik vājākas ,nejau tās DRL-1000)

----------


## GuntisK

Pierādījumam: http://www.osipoff.ru/modules.php?op=mo ... &topic=504   .
Un lai pasaka vēl kāds ka šitās neizmanto ielu apgaismošanai.   ::   Daudzās vietās šitās var nopirkt un daudz kur arī izmanto.

----------


## ezis666

> ...Visur ielu apgaismēs šitās stāv.(varbūt bik vājākas ,nejau tās DRL-1000)


  ::   ::   ::  Jau vairāk ka 20 gadu nekur neesmu ielu apgaismi ar Hg lampām redzējis, kadreiz gan visur bija.
Tagad visut nātrija lampas stāv, D-Nat

 ::  Laikam sen neesi ārā bijis, DRL balta gaisma, uz ielām DNat dzeltenā tikai redzama, vismaz Rīgā

----------


## GuntisK

Lai nu kā tur būtu,bet pie mums vēl joprojām daudz kur ir DRL.Nu nav tomēr visur nātrija lampas par to esi drošs.  ::  DRL vēl joprojām ražo un arī izmanto tam kas te rakstīts: http://www.grl.com.ua/index.php?ch=deta ... =5&lang=ru . Anyway ne pa temu aizgājām. Katrs izmanto fotorezista apgaismei to kas viņam liekas labāks-vienam tā ir DRL,citam halogēnu lampas,vēl citam soft UV lampas...Galvenais jau lai izstarotās gaismas viļņa garums atrastos fotorezista jūtības robežās.Ezis666 tu tomēr neatbildēji kur dabūji to 20% H2O2 .Plzz atbildi.  ::

----------


## ezis666

H2O2 ir (2006.01) brīvi nopērkams latvijas ķīmijā, min 5kg~0.55 Ls/kg
Edit : 50% H2O2

----------


## GuntisK

50% ir vēl labāk.  ::  Cena arī normāla.Paldies par infu.

----------


## juris90

sweiki kads nevar man pateikt vai tevalo ir vai nav pcb plates es neatradu.un kas visppar ir vajadzigs lai plati izkodinat.sastavdaljas.kads man uzrakstiet mailu tevalo kur ir pcb plate, ja tevalo ir tas plates. taisos pirkt vajadzigas sastavdaljas.

----------


## Mairis

> ...Visur ielu apgaismēs šitās stāv.(varbūt bik vājākas ,nejau tās DRL-1000)


 Piekriitu, Muusu galaa arii visas taadas ir! man piem garazhaa 3 shitaadas staav, un es pat nevaru iedomaaties, kas buutu, ja buutu taaas tizlaas dzeltenaas!
Shiis lampas ir ljoti izplatiitas.
ezis666, pats neesi araa bijis un redzeejis, ka ir DRL. Seedi vien Riigaa un peec laika vispaar aizies tew jumts! Izbrauc tak no taas tizlaas Riigas un apskaties!

----------


## Delfins

Lai izkodinātu tev vajadzēs dzelzs hlorīdu FeCl3 .. pajautā tur pat veikalā un tev iedos. Latgalītē.com arī dafiga

----------


## GuntisK

> sweiki kads nevar man pateikt vai tevalo ir vai nav pcb plates es neatradu.un kas visppar ir vajadzigs lai plati izkodinat.sastavdaljas.kads man uzrakstiet mailu tevalo kur ir pcb plate, ja tevalo ir tas plates. taisos pirkt vajadzigas sastavdaljas.


 Pats plašu materiāls:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=23a4b5c
Ķīmija:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=23a4b6c

Bet sanāk tā padārgi (vismaz ķīmija točna) iesaku pameklēt kaut kur vēl-piem. Latgalītē, Salvats u.t.t.

----------


## GuntisK

> ...Visur ielu apgaismēs šitās stāv.(varbūt bik vājākas ,nejau tās DRL-1000)
> 
> 
>  Piekriitu, Muusu galaa arii visas taadas ir! man piem garazhaa 3 shitaadas staav, un es pat nevaru iedomaaties, kas buutu, ja buutu taaas tizlaas dzeltenaas!
> Shiis lampas ir ljoti izplatiitas.
> ezis666, pats neesi araa bijis un redzeejis, ka ir DRL. Seedi vien Riigaa un peec laika vispaar aizies tew jumts! Izbrauc tak no taas tizlaas Riigas un apskaties!


 Nu redz ka man bija taisnība.  ::  Pie manis tādas četras DRL-400 tēva kombaina garāžā stāv un tā baltā gaisma ko viņas izstaro ir daudz patīkamāka nekā tā dzeltenā,kā jau *Maneejais* teica.

----------


## juris90

domaju ka sakuma man deres shees http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=23a4b5c   bet kas ir vajadzigs lai es no shim platem dabutu plates ar gataviem celinjiem tur tachu nebija viena veida kjimija bija tachu vairakas kas vajadzigas gatavoshanai. a kur varbut var dabut plates letak iznjemot latgaliti?piemeram ja es noperku sho plati kas man ir vajadzigs? positive20 vajag vai nevajag ssheem platem utt.var iemest tevalo linkus ar paraugiem  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Sākumam tev pietiks ar

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=651-188
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=650-843
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=651-189

Šeit ir jau pārklāta plates ar positiv 20:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=PFD1

----------


## Delfins

Tātad vēlreiz par lampām, kā pareizi  noteikt ekspozīcijas ilgums + att. atālums un izmērs.

paredzēta plate: 240x140mm

Likt 2 halogēnas lampas 100..150W ? jeb arī var saulē eksponēt?

----------


## GuntisK

Labāk uzreiz nopirkt dažas UV lampas un nežmiegties. Rezultāts daudz labāks nekā ar tām halogēna, kur nu vēl ar sauli eksponējot. Attālumu no plates līdz lampai parasti ņem 15-30 cm. (manējā uzpariktē ir 15 cm) Ekspozīcijas ilgums ap 5-10 min, bet labāk 10 min.

----------


## marcina

Vinchi, vai tu nevarētu kaut kā šā topika pirmajam postam atjaunot bildes? Vai arī vismaz pierediģēt, lai nevajadzētu pa vidu šim tektam lasīt arī atgraizītus linkus?   ::  
Vēl labāk, ja varētu izveidot jaunu topiku un aizslēgt to!   :: 


1) Ko labāk izmantot 500W halogēno lukturi vai šādu UV lampu? Argumenti?
http://www.elfa.se/elfa-bin/setpage....ok=2013692.htm UV lampa

----------


## Pocis

Nesen pats saku apgut šo man jauno tehnoloģuju,lidz šim darbojos ar nitreni. Ja plate nav liela,tad iesakuma tiri labi deres energotaupibas spuldze.Pats lietojo PHILIPS 20 vatigo.Sanak tiri labi,nosaciti leti un nekaitigi.

----------


## Delfins

man ir nopirktas 2-as 8W tās fluroscentās. Par rezultātiem ziņošu, jo pagaidām man nav izdrukāts šablons (nav ko), bet testam plate jau nolakota. Vajadzēs paņemt kaut kādu parasto shēmu.

PS: tiko viens lazerpriinteris man darbā sabojāja A4 lapu  ::

----------


## abergs

Plašu gatavošanas ar POSITIV20 stūrītis:.

----------


## Lemings

šitās lampas der izgaismošanai?
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDL20UV

----------


## Delfins

jāskatās specene, vai konkrētās lampas UV diapazons pārklājās ar Positiv lakas UV jūtīguma diapazonu.
Mans domāt, ka der.

----------


## GuntisK

OFFTOP: Vinchi-varētu iedot linku uz tām PonyProg platēm? Visu laiku meklēju nevaru atrast.

----------


## Nestabilz

> šitās lampas der izgaismošanai?


 Pašlaik tepat Tevalo vari nopirkt jau pārklātas Fotoresist plates. Un tām ir absolūti elementāra izgaismošana - es personīgi izmantoju 1gab. parasto 220V spuldzi uz 60W un ar reflektoru iekšā (parastā galda lampas spuldze), pametu plati 20cm zem galda lampas un apgaismoju 30min caur printētu kodoskopa plēvi(nelielas plates ap 15X15cm). Rezultāts sanāk labs, celiņi asi, pēdējai platei eksperimenta pēc uzvilku apkārt taisnstūra rāmīti kur pēc tam nozāģēt liekās malas (celiņa platums ap 0,2 - 0,3 mm) un arī tas pēc kodināšanas bija nebojāts, vēl pārklāts ar laku un labi vada špani.
Vienvārd sakot, neesmu provējis Positiv20, bet tās gatavās Photoresist plates var apstrādāt elementāri un labi zem spuldzes pa 60sant/gab. un parastā 220V galda lampā ar standarta patronu. Nepērkot pat speciālu lampu vai spuldzi.

----------


## Jon

Šķīdums ir jāsilda un kodināšanas procesā jāmaisa. Nav jālieto karote, vienkāršāk ir piesiet plati vada atgriezumā (ar PVC izolāciju, protams) un aiz tā cilāt un maisīt. Jāteic, pat VEFā dzelzs hlorīda procesu izmantoja tikai prastajām platēm (t.s. širpotrebam). Smalkajām platēm tsk. daudzslāņu ar caurumu metalizāciju izmanto tikai apmaiņas reakcijas vara hlorīda šķīdumā. To pagatavo vienkārši salejot sālsskābi un ūdeņraža peroksīdu. Tūlīt var mest iekšā plates, nav arī jāsilda. Kamēr šķīdums ir dzidri zaļš, tas strādā. Kad tas kļūst tumšs un duļķains, to reģenerē pielejot skābi vai peroksīdu, kurš nu izrādījies mazākumā. Kad šķīduma ir par daudz, var padalīties ar draugu. Trīsvērtīgās dzelzs hlorīds toties būs regulāri jāgādā no jauna. Protams, viss process izpildāms vilkmes skapī vai, sliktākajā gadījumā, ārā uz balkona. Raugieties, lai tuvumā nebūtu bērnu, kas varētu ieelpot izgarojumus. Parastie drošības pasākumi darbā ar kodīgām vielām. Sargājiet dabu, jūru - nelejiet kanalizācijā!

----------


## juris90

vot man labs jautjums a kur likt izlietoto dzelzs hloriidu?  ::

----------


## marisviens

Brīnišķīga pamācība!
Varbūt te ir kāds apguvis šādas tehnoloģijas, iemaņas tajā un varētu man piedāvāt retām reizēm pa vienai platei uztaisīt? Par maksu protams. Tas vajadzīgs gadījumos, kad ir tikai plates zīmējums, kā bilde un neatmaksājas to pārzīmēt kādā no plašu zīmēšanas programmām. Ja ir tāda iespēja,  apsveriet, par cik Ls decimetraa (vienpusējo plati) varētu piedāvāt taisīt. Tālāk vienkārši, es sūtu faili uz e-pastu un gaidu, kad būs gatavs :: . Rakstiet uz aa@latnet.lv

----------


## ^*^

Man arī gribējās pamēģināt. Un izdevās itin labi!

1) Izdrukāju uz plēves ar lāzera printeri (uz Barona ielas par 25 sant.)
2) Sadabūju vecu "Straumes"(?) ražotu galda solāriju "Saule"
3) Iesildīju lampu 10 min. (ozona smārds istabā nav aprakstāms pat pie atvērta loga!)
4) Veikalā pirktu fotopositiv plati (Distrelec 450456) eksponēju 2½ min. no 50cm attāluma
5) Attīstīju 1% NaOH 1 min. (uzsildīju mikroviļņos līdz ~40°C) (Distrelec 450380)
6) Noskaloju ūdenī
7) Kodināju 25% Na2S2O8 (nātrija persulfātā) ~20 min. (uzsildīju mikroviļņos līdz ~60°C) (Distrelec 450379)
8) Izborēju caurumus (0,8mm/1mm/3mm)
9) Notīrīju ar atšķaidītāju

----------


## kasini

Lieliska pamācība   ::  Izmēģināju uztausīt savu pirmo plati un iznāca lieliski. Vai kādam ar šo metodi ir izdevies izveidot iespiedplati priekš TQFP64 korpusa? Kādi varētu būt šaurākie celiņi, ko ar positiv20, vai ar fotolaku jau pārklātajām platēm ir iespējams izveidot?

----------


## marcina

Es lietoju tikai tās plates, kas jau ir pārklātas ar POSITIV20. Domāju, ka gan lētāk, gan arī akurātāk uzklāta tā laka, + vēl ietaupu laiku  :: 
0.10mm - var rasties tādi gadījumi, kad līnija pārtraukta.
0.15mm - ja taisnas rokas - var taisīt bez problēmām.
0.20mm - 100% garantēts, ka visa plate izdosies.
Ja kas - atšķirību starp 0.15 un 0.10 var ar aci ļoti labi saskatīt  :: 
Ja jau taisīji pašceļā tādas plates, tad vienkārši uztaisi sev plati ar 0.10, 0.15, 0.20 utt. līnijas un redzēsi savā gadījumā - ko var vai nevar.

----------


## jeecha

Es paarsvaaraa pats puushu plates ar Positiv20 - tas sanaak leetaak nekaa pirkt gatavaas, pietam par cik par sapraatiigu cenu gatavaas taapat ir jaapasuuta, tad reizeem vienkaarshi negribas gaidiit. Veel viens labums ka ja kautkas noiet greizi ar eksponeeshanu vai attiistiishanu - mieriigi var notiiriit un saakt no saakuma  ::  Ir arii miinusi - vienmeeriiga plates paarklaashana un zhaaveeshana taa lai nesaliip puteklji prasa nelielu praksi. Un vienmeeriigai paarklaashanai jau paraadaas noziime ja grib smalkus celinjus (12mil un shauraakus).

Ar taam jau paarklaatajaam plateem jaauzmanaas - vinjas nevar glabaat muuzhiigi un dajebkaados apstaakljos - ja vinjas glabaa paaraak siltaa vietaa vai paaraak ilgi tad vinjaam saak bojaaties taa liime kas uz aizsargpleeves ir un vinja vairaak negrib labi atdaliities no fotorezista, paliek taas liimes pikuciishi  un plate faktiski ir izmetama (vieniigi var notiriitiit liidz varam un pats nopuust ar Positiv20). Shii iemesla deelj neiesaku pirkt nezinaamas izcelsmes un razhotaaju paarklaataas plates no mistiskiem tirgotaajiem (piemeeram eBay) - jo nekad nevar zinaat kaa un cik ilgi vinjas ir glabaatas (vienreiz sanaaca nopirkt plates kuraam malaas jau konkreeti iekaltushas taas aizsargslaanja liimes bija un nopleest smuki nost vinjas vairs nebija iespeejams).

Veel par smalkiem celinjiem - vienmeeriigai kodinaashanai arii saak paraadiities noziime - ja plates sanaak taisiit biezhaak kaa reizi meenesii - iesaku uzbuuveet burbuljtanku ar sildiitaaju un akvaariija pumpiiti - nebuus chakars visu laiku shuupaat taas plates kameer kodina.

Par gaismoshanu - es saakumaa lietoju halogeeno spuldzi 500W no kaadu 50cm attaaluma. Peec tam uzbuuveeju ar 2x12W trubaam vienkaarshu galda gaismoshanas ieriici ar taimeriiti ar LCD un laika setoshanas podzinjaam uz PIC, kas man izmaksaaja zem 20Ls pavisam kopaa. Spuldzes es pirku tajaa elektroinstalaacijas prechu kantorii uz Briiviibas ielas pretii Jaunajai Gjertruudes bazniicai. Diemzheel preciizi spuldzhu modeli neatceros un uz sitiena nochekot nevaru jo "darbniica" man ir otraa dziivoklii, kautkaadas Philips fotolitograafijai paredzeetas UV spuldzes (peec spektra kaareiz arii prieksh PCB fotorezistiem), tiesa man vinjas paaris nedeeljas naacaas gaidiit jo uz vietas vinjas bija beigushaas (vai nebija veel saakushaas).

----------


## kasini

> Es lietoju tikai tās plates, kas jau ir pārklātas ar POSITIV20. Domāju, ka gan lētāk, gan arī akurātāk uzklāta tā laka, + vēl ietaupu laiku 
> 0.10mm - var rasties tādi gadījumi, kad līnija pārtraukta.
> 0.15mm - ja taisnas rokas - var taisīt bez problēmām.
> 0.20mm - 100% garantēts, ka visa plate izdosies.
> Ja kas - atšķirību starp 0.15 un 0.10 var ar aci ļoti labi saskatīt 
> Ja jau taisīji pašceļā tādas plates, tad vienkārši uztaisi sev plati ar 0.10, 0.15, 0.20 utt. līnijas un redzēsi savā gadījumā - ko var vai nevar.


 Nu paldies par ātru atbildi.  ::  VIenkārši nebija iespējas praktiski izmēģināt. Vienkārši nevarēju izlemt, vai drīkst lietot tādu korpusu, vai nē.

----------


## Amigo69

Par ķīmijas precēm. Kādreiz esmu skatījies mācību līdzekļu veikalā netālu no cirkus, pretējā ielas pusē, strādā līdz 16:00. Bet tur ir maza izvēle, ieteica man meklēt Latvijas Universitātes Ķīmijas fakultātē Kr.Valdemāra iela 48. Tur pirmaja stāvā ir speciāls veikals. http://www.enola.lv/ Iesvērs ko, cik un kādā iepakojumā vajag, vēl pajautās, cik jums gadu..(nepilngadīgiem nepārdod vai?), konsultāciju sniegs (un, pavilks uz zoba "Kā jūs vispār esat vidusskolā ticis ar tik zemām zināšanām... par amorfo kristālu uzbūvi un īpašībām jau nu vajadzēja sajēgt...")

----------


## ptr

Par UV lampām...
Positiv 20 eksponēšanai pēc papīriem prasās 340-420nm spektrs. Tas ir tā saucamais uv A diapazons. Tā ka nav nepieciešamības pēc tādām lampām, no kurām tapetes izbalo.
Philips valodā tas saucas /10 spektrs, t.i., jāskatās spuldze, kam apzīmējumā ir  /10. Piemēram PHILIPS TL 9W/10 (lielas aizdomas, ka tieši tās ir http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=33-541-72  Var dabūt arī Elektronamā (Brīvības 128, ~10Ls) 
Ja retām vajadzības reizēm un mazām platītēm negribas būvēt kasti, krāmēties ar palaidējiem u.t.t, tad ņemam PHILIPS PL-s 9W/10, iespraužam galda lampā un atiet!  Var dabūt tai pašā Elektronamā vai pie manikīra piederumu tirgotājiem (http://www.crazynails.lv/catalog/pro...roducts_id=356)  :: ) Zinu jau, ka īsti elektroniķi sev manikīru taisa ar vadu knaiblēm, bet reizēm arī aiziet pielīmēt gela nagus var būt pamācoši  ::

----------


## ^*^

Vells, kur tad "Enolai" ciānkālijs un nitroglicerīns izkrituši no tā saraksta, nez' varbūt izpirkti...

----------


## vecteevs

> Par Vuda sakausējumu.
> Ir vairākas modifikācijas bet manējā sastāvs ir sekojošs
> Alva -20%
> Svins-35%
> Bismuts-35%
> *Kadmijs-10%*


 Ar kadmija lietoshanu gan dereetu neaizrauties, tas ir loti  toksiks metaals. Peec gadiem kad taas pagatavotaas sheemas tiks kkur nomestas un nelietotas, kaads   nezinot par indes klaatesamiibu sheemaa, var sabeigt veseliibu.

----------


## Vinchi

Par lampām runājot domāju ka mazcenas variants varētu būt fluoriscentās lampas kuras izmanto  insektu killeriem 15W: GIK04LAMP

----------


## ezis666

> Par Vuda sakausējumu.
> Ir vairākas modifikācijas bet manējā sastāvs ir sekojošs
> Alva -20%
> Svins-35%
> Bismuts-35%
> *Kadmijs-10%*  
> 
> 
>  Ar kadmija lietoshanu gan dereetu neaizrauties, tas ir loti  toksiks metaals. Peec gadiem kad taas pagatavotaas sheemas tiks kkur nomestas un nelietotas, kaads   nezinot par indes klaatesamiibu sheemaa, var sabeigt veseliibu.


 Tie visi, izņemot Sn un Bi ir vienādi indīgi  ::

----------


## marizo

Izmēģināju plates kodināt ar nātrija sulfātu. Secinājums - ne pārāk patika, jo 
1)liekas, ka var nokodināt mazāku platību nekā ar paciņu dzelzs hlorīdu, 
2)vairāk ēdas cauri lāzerprintera tonerim,
3)kamēr nokodinās lielāki laukumi, lien zem celiņiem.
Bet nu tas droši vien atkarīgs no konkrētās plašu izgatavošanas tehnoloģijas.

----------


## zzz

> Izmēģināju plates kodināt ar nātrija sulfātu.


 Droshi vien ka persulfaatu tomeer.

----------


## marizo

Iespējams. Bet rakstīts tā nebija.
Produkts

----------


## zzz

Feeleris latviskaas instrukcijas pdf-aa, kas uz pasha maisa rakstiits, bildee salasiit nevar.

----------


## marizo

Patiesība, es to pat nepirku Argusā, bet Salvatā. Un tur uz maisa vispār ir poļu valoda, ja nemaldos. Un ķīmiskās formulas nav.  ::

----------


## zzz

Nee nu, ja elektronikas bodee tiek pirkts maiss ar kautko, un tiek apsoliits ka tas domaats plashu kodinaashanai, tad droshi vien kodinaas arii.  

Sliktaak buus, ja tiks nopirkts kjiimikju bodee  naatrija sulfaats un meegjinaats ar to kodinaat - nekas nekodinaasies ne sitams.

----------


## marizo

Nu traks var palikt! ::  Ej nu sazin, ko nopērc!
Biški pa beztēmu aizgāja.
Bet vispār laikam būs vienreiz jāsaņemas un jānopērk tas dzelzs hlorīds lielākā iepakojumā.

----------


## marts4

lietoju nātrija persulfāru plates ar marķieri zīmēju viss ir ok.

----------


## Pocis

Iesākumā lai izgatavotu kvalitativu PCB , nav nepieciešama laboratorija. Sākumā pietiks ar divām  vai vienu energotaupības spuldzēm,ķiniešu fotorāmīti,nedaudz ķīmijas un eksponēšanai sagatavotu plati. Eksponēšanas ilgums no 3 līdz 15 min. atkarīgs no konkrētās plates īpašībām. Sākumā vēlams būtu iesākt ar gatavām ar laku jau pārklātām platēm.

----------


## sharps

> Nu traks var palikt! Ej nu sazin, ko nopērc!
> Biški pa beztēmu aizgāja.
> Bet vispār laikam būs vienreiz jāsaņemas un jānopērk tas dzelzs hlorīds lielākā iepakojumā.


 varu piemesties klaat. izdeviigaak kaadus paaris kg nopirkt nekaa pa to pashu cenu 200gr latgaliitee. ir taada www.enola.lv pie vinjiem kilogramaa ja nemaldos 2,2Ls.

----------


## marizo

Uz enola.lv reiz aizrakstīju jautājumu par cenu un kādos daudzumos/iepakojumos dzelzs (3) hlorīds tirgojas - atbildi nesaņēmu. Pēc Tevis teiktā sanāk, ka vairākas reizes lētāks kā Argusā (kaut gan tur noliktavā nav).

Sharp, diemžēl plašu kodināšana man nav peļņu nesošs pasākums, tagad ar finansēm arī švakāk, tā ka tuvākā nākotnē pirkumi nav plānoti. Un par nelaimi beigušies arī tekstolīta krājumi.

----------


## sharps

marizo. pirms paaris nedeeljaam zvaniiju vinjiem. veikals voldemaara ielaa straadaa liidz 16:00. man galiigi nav laika tur iebraukt. prasiiju par saarmu un FeCl3. saarma 10% shkjiidums litrs maksaa daargaak nekaa kg kristaliskaa veidaa. izdeviigaak pasham pirkt un gatavot shkjiidumu. bet FeCl3 maksaa 2Ls ar kapeikaam par kg. biju latgaliitee tur ja nemaldos bundzhinja 200gr bija pa 1Ls ar kapeikaam.
ok tekstoliits cits jautaajums. izdeviigaak ir njemt uzreiz lielo plaaksni, bet ne latgaliitee. bija viens cits kantoris kas lielaas plaaksnes tirgo. pasham man palikushi nelieli kraajumi. izmantoju reti, jo parasti pasuutu ruupniicaa. laikam jau padevies totaalaa slinkumaa. bet arii celinji gaajushi smalkumaa un plates sarezhgjiitiibaa.
varam ko kopiigi samesties.

----------


## Delfins

Lasu DP-50 manuāli, un rakstīts, ka tā derīguma termiņš ir 1 diena pēc atšķaidīšanas ūdenī. Vai tad es nevaru neizmantoto vnk ieliet plastmasas burkā un glabāt kādu laiku? teiksim mēnesi un vēlāk izņemt un turpināt eksponēt fotorezista plates?

Vnk tur tas daudzums ir uz 1L, tāpēc labi vienreiz būtu atšķaidīt un lai stāv tumšā vietā vai vēl kā.

Kā īsti ir?

----------


## jeecha

Vienreiz meegjinaaju tiistiitaaju patureet apmeeram 3 nedeeljas tumshaa vietaa, hermeetiski sleegtaa burkaa. Rezistu vinsh peec tam nost eeda, bet pavisam chaabiigi. Neesmu kjiimikjis, taadeelj varu tikai mineet kas tieshi vinjam var no uzglabaashanas atshkjaidiitaa veidaa sabojaaties... bet vairaak glabaat nemeegjinu. Es gan nekad nejaucu litru ar gatavo shkjiidumu, lielaakais kaadus 300ml, taakaa viena pacinja pietiek vairaakaam reizeem. Katraa zinjaa neredzu iipashu jeegu riskeet sabojaat tiistiishanas procesu ar vecu tiistiitaaju... sabojaat uzklaato positiv20 vai jau paarklaato plati vai peec chaabiigas tiistiishanas ieguut chaabiigus celinjus... tas nav taa veerts lai ekonomeetu santiimus uz tiistiitaaja reekjina manupraat.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

atistitajs tacu ir loti lets. 50 santimi maisins maksaja.
Es parasti liku vienu mazu karotiti attistitaja zupas skivi, ieleju loti mazliet udens un plati ieksa.

Tapatas ari kodinaju plates. Ja plate pavisam mazina, tad kodinaju tejas kruze. Ieberu 1-2 karotes bruno bumbinu un pavisam mazliet udens. Tad sanaca tads riktigi jeftigs tas kodinatajs un loti atri eda nost celinus. Ari nebija zel liet ara to mazumu!

Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Runa nav par santīmu ekonomiju. Tas ir principiāls jautājums.
Paldies par atbildēm  ::

----------


## zzz

Lielos vilcienos parastaa pozitiivaa fotorezista attiistiitaajs ir vienkaarshi saarma skjiidums. DP50 laikam pamataa sastaav no naatrija silikaata.

Ja ir veelme uz alternatiivaam un eksperimenteeshanu, tad var meegjinaat atskjaidiitu naatrija hidroksiida skjiidumu. (Kodiigs, riikoties uzmaniigi. Taisniibu gan sakot, dzimtais atiistiitaajs no maisinja arii nekaada medusmaize nebuutu, ja aciis traapiitu vai tamliidziigi)

----------


## abergs

Kā iesāku tīstīt ar šo:
http://www.optims.lv/products/default_url_30479_lv.html
neko specialu nemeklēju. Vidējai platei pietiek ar tik cik ietilpst korķī.
Nopirkt var pie sadzīves ķīmijas saimniecības veikalos.

----------


## Delfins

Kā pareizāk/drošāk uztaisīt "centrifūgu"?
Iesāku pirmos soļus, ar 16W UV lampām (blacklight) spīdināju 35min un nekā, tik mazlietmazliet redzams nedaudz savādāks tonis. Liekas ka lakas esmu uzlicis pārāk daudz. Čota nemāku uzlikt uz statiskas plates. Jāmēģina ar centrifūgu, lai nokrata lieko laku.

Kā ir?

----------


## jeecha

Ja runa par Positiv 20 tad vinjam piemiit iipashiiba pasham izliidzinaaties, liidz ar to jaapuush diezgan maz. Vieniigais ja balons ir sasilis vai plate ir silta (piemeeram pirms tam mazgaata un zhaaveeta siltumaa) tad laka saak zhuut ljoti aatri un nepaspeej izliidzinaaties. Es gan kaadu gadu vismaz pats puutis neesmu - nav nekaada jeega ja paarklaatu divpuseeju plati var dabuut pa 2Eur, savukaart nepaarklaata maksaa Ls1.10 un veel Positiv jaateeree.

P.S. Shodien dabuuju prastaako A6 izmeera laminatoru, un ar minimaalaam modifikaacijaam aareejaa apdaree izlaist 160x100mm plati cauri vinjam izdevaas. Respektiivi pashi rulliishi 1.5mm biezu materiaalu cauri laizh un neklepo, tikai korpusaa shkjirbas bija jaapieviilee lai nekas nekur nekjertos pie ieejas un izejas. Cerams izdosies lamineejamo soldermasku (par ko bija runa vienaa citaa topicaa kaadu laiku atpakalj) uzlamineet labaak nekaa ar gludekli. Par rezultaatiem zinjoshu  ::  Ja tieshaam labi sanaaks - varbuut buus jaapasuuta turpat kur pirku soldermasku arii "dry film" foto resists lamineejamais, vareetu buut vienkaarshaak, aatraak un leetaak nekaa Positiv20 puust vai gatavaas plates pirkt.

----------


## Delfins

atstāju plati pa nakti eksponēties (DP50 bija apmēram puskarote uz 150ml), varēja skaidri redzēt blāvu, bet precīzu zīmējumu.
Laka izskatījās diezgan melna, laikam uzklāju pārākpārāk daudz.

Ar positiv piknjerejos tapec, ka pirkto varu sacakaret un naksies tik un ta likt virsu laku.

Vakar uzlikt;a laka uz jaunas plates, jau pareizi sagatavotas plates slānis jau +/- curspīdīgs.

Bet gribētos jau arī centrifūgu. Kā jus pieliekat klāt plates ?
Koka ripa uz ass pie urbja un plate pie tās ripas ar kaut kādiem fiksātoriem?
Varbūt var izmantot parasto "piesūcēju" teiksim no ziepju trauka?

----------


## Mosfet

Ar centrifūgas metodi nekas labs nesanāk , lietojam iemērkšanas tehnoloģiju.
Pārklājuma biezums knapi manāms, jo plānāks ,jo smalkāki celiņi. Ekspozīcijai izmantoju parastās ekonomiskās lampas
4 x 21W  Osarams ,attālums 10 cm laiks 10-13 min. Plate un plēve piespiesta ar 3 mm stiklu.Plates lielums A4 formāts. Attīstīšanai nātrija hidroksīda šķīdums 7 g/L, apstrādes laiks atkarība no temperatūras 1,5 -2,5 min.

----------


## Delfins

DP50 bija rakstīts, ka viss maisiņš ir uz 1L  ::  [1000cc]
kas ir iemērkšanas tehnoloģija?

----------


## Delfins

Argh... bija izsķidinats 1cc (kubikcentimetrs) aptuveni DP50 kristalinju un tas viss izlija, vistulbakais, ka tas notika virtuve un uzlija virsu virtuves koka delitim...

Cik bistams ir šāds škidrums, delitis jau metams ara?   (neatradu precizu sastavu kas tad tas ir)
pasam ar nedaudz tika uz galvas un t.t.

PS: plastmasas traucins neveikli apgazas  :: ((((((((((((

----------


## zzz

http://www.circuitspecialists.com/produ ... posdev.pdf

Material safety data sheet. jeb magjiskais saiisinaajums msds

Nav nekaada milzu inde, ja pa taisno liesi aciis vai eediisi ar karoti, tad buus probleemas. 

Deeliiti ciitiigi nomazgaa un lieto taalaak.

Galvu gan veelams arii izmazgaat.

----------


## Delfins

Nu tā, rodas aizdomas, ka kaut ko daru nepareizi...
Kurš var pateikt uz aci, kas ir nepareizi - liekas ka izgaismotās (tumšās līnijas) ir tās kuras neēdīs, bet vara krāsā ceļini, kurus apēdīs.. Kā referenci ņēmu šeit pat manuāļa bildi... man ir pretējā krāsā ceļiņi.. Un kas ar laku - pa daudz vai pa maz?



=========
Re kur no manuāļa paņemtā bilde:

----------


## Delfins

Nu jau ir labāk, sāku izmantot 400W MH lampu apgaismošanai - ~3min, un tad 1cc DP50 škidrumā it kā izēd līdz varam normāli to laku.
Vienīgā problēma ir ar kodoskopa plēvi un izdruku no lažernieka. Tonera ir krietni pa maz, kaut gan drukāju ar labākiem settingiem. Daudziem celiņiem gar malu "tukši burbuļi" un toners mazliet aizplūdis.
Esmu lasījis ka ir tāds tonera intensitātes ("toner density") aerosols. Kur tādu pie mums dabūt?
Pašlaik mazliet pielaboju ar markieri, bet celiņi tad nesmuki, ja tā turpināšu.



Beigās lūk kas sanāca - nedaudz apēsti celiņi no "burbuļiem".. vai nu pa daudz noeksponēju, vai pa plānu laka un toners... tur kur ar markieri labots ir +/- OK  ::

----------


## Delfins

Laikam nav man pa spēkam uzklāt smuku Positiv slāni... Izgaismot un attīstit jau iemācījos (2min UV + ~4min attīstīt), Plus minus labi rezultāti, ja paskatās uz bildi, ja neņem vērā slikto lakas kārtu..

Kā lai uzliek normāli to laku? man te ir 3..4 plāni slāņi, nu lai biezāka kārta... bet vienalga viļņošanās parādās  :: 
Vēl ir tāds štrunts, ka laka savelkās gar sāniem, tas nozīmē, ka man PCB jāgriež kādu 1cm lielāku, kas ir neekonomiski  :: 

[attachment=0:23il4gwa]usb_asp_tqfp_pscb_test.jpg[/attachment:23il4gwa]

----------


## jeecha

1) Vizuaali izskataas ka tu to laku puut KRIETNI par daudz nekaa vinju patiesiibaa vajag;
2) Tagad ir diezgan karsts un Positiv20 siltumaa protams zhuust aatraak un attieciigi varbuut nepaspeej iisti labi izliidzinaaties. Nedaudz atdzesee baloninju ledusskapii (bet tikai nedaudz :: ;
3) Ko tu maazhojies ar to Positiv20 - ar jau paarklaatajaam plateem sanaak labaak, aatraak un nemaz ne daargaak (protams tikai ja pieshaujas ar 99% iespeeju labi noeksponeet un attiistiit ::

----------


## Delfins

ja es uzklāju pa maz, tad man sanāk pa plānu, vai arī ar "viļņotiem caurumiem", jo laka tiešām nepaspēj izlīdzināties.
Vai nu es arī pa daudz UV dodu ar 400W MH-lampu (pēdējo reiz 2min caur balto parato A4 lapu, nedaudz transparent bija ar)

Varbūt tiešām spidināt tikai 1min un klāt 2x mazāk?  ::  Būs jāpatestē vēl, ka tik attīstītājs vēl der un maza platīte maz paņem materiāla.

----------


## Mosfet

Ja pūt aerosolu tad ieteicams plates turēt vertikāli, jāpūšs tā labi ,lai notek.Tad arī žavē vertikāla stāvoklī, kartona kastē kas izpūsta ar antistatiķi. Bet vēl lietoju jau ilgāku laiku iemērkšanas metodi. Aeresolu izpūšu 1l stikla burkā, pieleju atuveni 5% atšķaidītāja , tad ņem atbilstoša izmēra polietilēna vai polipropilēna plasmasa vanniņas, kādas lieto partikas produktu uzglabāšanai ar vāku ielej posit-20 , platei izurbj iepriekš pretējās pusēs caurumus 2 ,iever vara drāti, iemērc turot aiz drātīm positīvā,protams ar metalizēto uz leju, tad vertikāli notecinām, process apt 30 sek un liekam žavēties vertikāla stavoklī, protams apakšējā mala būs jāgriež nost. Tā sagatavo daudzas plates aptuveni ap 1m2.Atlikušo pozitivu ielej labi noslēdzamā traukā, atkal 5-10% klāt atšķaidītāju un uzglabā leduskapī. Nožāvētās plates glabā tumšā vietā. Ekspozīcija ar 4x 15W ekonomīskām lampām ilgums apt 13 min caur 3mm parasto loga stiklu. Plēve tintes printerim un var celiņus bez problēmām 0,09mm, bet 0,07 jau nesanāk.

----------


## Delfins

Vot par šito ideju paldies...  a kā lai izpūš, lai daudz neaiziet zudumā?

----------


## jeecha

Mosfet, kuru shkjiidinaataaju tu lieto Positiv20 shkjaidiishanai?

----------


## Mosfet

Acetons 80% butilacetāts 10% Propilena glikola mono metila esteris 10%  ļoti iespējams ka bez pēdēja var iztikt .
Tikai ņemiet vēra ka no 200 ml baloniņā iznāk kādi 140 ml. Tāpēc tas ir jāatšķaida ar aptuveni 50 ml atšķaidītāja. Savā iepriekšēja postā ir ķlūda 5% vietā aptuveni 30%, tā lai nav pārāk viskoza. Acetonu ieteicams lietot labu, tādu kas iztvaikojot uz tīra stikla neatstāj paliekas.
Lai positivu dabūtu ārā man te viens kolēģis izurba 0,4 mm caurumu un izlaida visu gāzi, pēc tam  izurba lielo caurumu un izlēja kā parastu šķīdumu.Balons stāvēja vertikāli un urba augšējā vākā. Es to personīgi nedaru, bet man tā palīdzēja. Katrs pats var izlemt vai tas ir pa spēkam un uzņemties atbildību. Kā nekā spiediens.
Pirms tam lietoju ka  smidzināšanas micitei izurbu lielāku caurumu un tād nāk arā ar strūklu,bet vispirms to paprovēju uz kādu lētu aerosolu, piedzenu urbumu.

----------


## habitbraker

par to UV lampu. 
Es nevaru izmantot parasto dienasgaismas galda lampu?

----------


## Delfins

nu bāc... neizdodās uzklāt normāli... centrifūgas panēmiens arī nestrādā - laka paspēj izžūt straujis griežoties.
Tālāk mēģināt ļoti kārtīgi ar fairy notīrīt - nu tāpat saraujās un veido smalkos "burbuļus". Slānis ir raibs un eksponējot/attīstot veidojas režģis  :: ..
Laikam slikta viskozitāte.. negrib kārtīgi pielipt pie tā vara slāņa...  Arī vertikāli un 45grādu leņķī nepalīdz.. viļņi veidojās.

nu tiešām gatavs to balonu atvērt un ar škidinātāju mērcēt plati.. vienīgi man ir vienpusējā, laka aizies arī otrai pusei neefektīvi.
Vai var izpūst visu gaisu no balono, turot to apgriezti vertikāli? Tomēr jau gribās pašam mājās gatavot. Attīstīt + gaismot man jau +/- atstrādāts.

Varbūt var izmantot mazu rullīti un no burciņas tā kārtīgi pašam uzlikt slāni?  ::

----------


## Delfins

Re ko atradu!  :: 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Photoresist-for-P ... 1|294%3A50



============

Nopirku spec. stikla burku ar gumijas blīvi un girežamo vāku. Jau nokrāsoju ar melnu termokrāsu. Ņemšu ārā flakona fotorezista laku. Nolaidīu apgriezti vertikāli spiedienu, vēlāk izurbs un izlies  atlikušo. PIeliks klāt acetonu un tad ar smalku otiņu mēģinās likt  ::

----------


## Delfins

neliels progress.

- Izlaidu gaisu, turot vertikāli
- ar knaiblēm flakona izārdīju augšu
- izlēju saturu burkā
- pieliku 50ml Acetona (Krūzā pirkts)

Ar otiņu uzklāju vienmērīgi, liekas, ka pa daudz acetona, jo laka pati smuki, bet pa daudz izplūst, bet toies slānis ir visur un nav burbuļu  :: 
Gaidu kad izžūs un tad eksponēšu  ::

----------


## Delfins

Rezultāts ir ļoti labs!! Man vnk bija slikts attīstītājs un tāpēc bēru granulas un attiecīgi sabojāju celiņus, bet visumā - ĻOTI normāls pārklājums lakai ar otiņu  :: 
ja nebūtu pa ilgu čakarējies, tad iespējams būtu pat ideāli!!

----------


## Delfins

Nu šoreiz jau pavisam labi.
Eksperimenta jēga - pārbaudīt, kā tiks eksponēt bilde ar dubultdruku no abām lapas pusēm (vienai mirror).



====
Update, es nezinu ko daru nepareizi, bet kodinot plati man izēd laku. varbūt kodināšanas procesā vispār nedrīkst aiztikt laku? Jeb cepināšana cepeškrāsnī fotorezista lakai ir obligāta? Ir tā, ka pat pirkstu nospiedumi ir redzami  ::  ... čakarīga nodarbe  :: 

Laikam būs jāmēģina uzlikt otro lakas slāni.

Un vēll stulbāk ir tas, ka vienā vietā, kur redzams pliks varš, tas gandrīz neaztikts, bet blakus lielais laukums ar laku pārklāts - viss caurumos (apgrieztais T, "CUT_OUT_AREA", un pa kreisi vispār nekas nav izkodnāts  ::   MISTIKA !!! )

----------


## Pocis

Man domāt,ka plates sagatavošanas procesā kaut kas noiet greizi. Kad taisu plati,es strādāju gumijas cimdos. Daudz nečammājos-ņemu abrazīvo pastu Skaidra (pārbaudīts līdzeklis,kad nekā labāka pie rokas nav),abrazīvo trauku mazgājamo švammīti (jaunu vai tikai šim mērķim lietotu) un krietni pucēju,kamērt sāk spīdēt kapars,labi skaloju. Paturot zem krāna un apskatot,kad ūdens notek,-virsmai OBLIGĀTI jābūt vienmērīgi slapjai.Ja tā nav,tad turpinu berzt.  Atcetonu kā attaukotāju nelietoju ,jo ,manuprāt,veikalā nopērkamais šim mērķim galīgi neder. Tālāk žāvēju un lakoju. Baloniņš ar laku pa taisno no ledusskapja,pāris reizes VIEGLI sakratu (nekādu dricelēšanu),plate sausa un vēsa. Vienmērīgi pārklāju,Nedadz slīpi turot , zigzagā pūšot tikai vienu reizi. Jāatzīst gan ,ka kāds centimetrs no malām nebūs lietojams.Tālāk kartona kaste ielikta bleķa koferī,kurš savukārt tik uzmests uz dvieļu žāvētāja vannas istabā-lai žūst diennakti.

----------


## habitbraker

Kad pēc gaismošanas plati iemetu DP50 no sākuma smuki parādās attēls, bet viņš beigās violetu dūmu veidā noiet nost pavisam. Ja iznemu ātrāk, skalojot noiet tikuntā. 
Ar jau pārklātajām platēm tādu problēmu nav, kaut arī visu daru tāpat. Kautko ar to POSITIV neparizi izdaru?

----------


## abergs

> Kautko ar to POSITIV neparizi izdaru?


 1.Par plānu uzpūstais slānis - mazāku eksponēšanas laiku.
2.Vājāku attīstīšanas šķīdumu - lēnāks process, vieglāk kontrolēt (pats gan lietoju "KURMI").



> Ja iznemu ātrāk, skalojot noiet tikuntā.


 Nav nožāvēts:diennakti istabas temperatūrā, vai:
15min. istabas + stundu ~ 70grādos.

----------


## habitbraker

aaa nu es žāvēju diennakti vēsā pagrabā. Pamēģināšu istabā. 
Ko maina tas, ja nedaudz putekļi salīp uz lakas?

----------


## Delfins

nedrīkst... varbūt kad laka cieta, tad jā, bet kad mīksta tad viņa taisīs burbuļus un būs atvērtais varš, kuru vēlāk izēdīs..

----------


## habitbraker

Otrreiz izdevās! 
Nebūtu tie putekļi..., bet ar trešo reizi būs ideāli.
Ar ko vislabāk notīrīt laku no vara? Ar manu iecienīto WHITE SPIRIT neizdodas.

----------


## juris90

> Otrreiz izdevās! 
> Nebūtu tie putekļi..., bet ar trešo reizi būs ideāli.
> Ar ko vislabāk notīrīt laku no vara? Ar manu iecienīto WHITE SPIRIT neizdodas.


 ar acetonu ir noteikti janotiras es kad neveiksmigi parklaju plates ar positivu tikai ar acetonu tiriju nost. un attaukoju ari ar acetonu.

----------


## Delfins

tiru ar acetonu, attaukoju ar skaidru, rezultats daudz labaks.
Starp citu, habitbraker, paradi bildes, kas tev ir sanacis. Dikti interese  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Nu tik ideāli, kā domāju neiznāca, bet trešajai reizei tīri ciešami priekš manis. Laikam par maz gaismoju, jo dažās vietās tāda neredzama laks kārtiņa palika neattīstīta. Putekļi gan kautkur nezin no kurienes tomēr pielipa, tāka zinu savas kļūdas...





P.S. Un vēl Jaut.
Es tur dažās vietās, kur skābe nenoēda varu, tā brutāli ar vīli pakasīju vinu nost. Vai tas kautkā var iespaidot performanci, nemot vērā, ka tie ir VHF pastiprinātāji?

----------


## Delfins

Wowow.... diezgan smuki... man gan izskatās pa maz lakas... bet tev jau gandriz perfekto!

----------


## Bruketajs

Sveiki!

Pirmkārt jau paldies par vērtīgo tonnu informācijas pieredzējušajiem!
Tagad pāris atklāsmes:
1. Lampa - diskotēkās izmantojamās ir biki pavājas, tāpēc 1. plate man iznāca nedagaismota un mocījos ilgi.
Pašlaik taisos izmantot šito: http://www.nagiem.lv/9w-uv-lampina-p...dy-p-2597.html - cena nebija liela, tāpēc iegādājos 2 gab. Pašlaik meklēju kā palaist no 220, jo man ir tikai 1 galda lampa kurā tās der.
2. attīstītājs - aizvien lielāks retums ir Krot, tāpēc Latgalītē atrodam Ludmilu, kas tirgo ķīmiju, pie kuras "Jedkij Natr" (uz NaOH viņa neatsaucas) maksā 3Ls par puslitru vai arī 1.5Ls par 1/2 puslitru, kas toč bija ap 300gramiem... varāk kā vajag ilgākam laikam. Nekā cita no ķīmijas neatradu - pat FeCl nebija. Vāks!
3. Kodināšana, nezinu kā sanāks, bet Enolā man tantes iedeva Kālija persulfātu. Tiesa gan Jānis Ģībietis, kas, pretēji citu teiktajam, ātri atbild uz e-pastiem, teica ka Nātrija persulfāts ir un maksā kkur ap 2Ls/100gr. Tā kā nogulēju darbalaiku piektdien, viņu nesastapu.  
Mazliet gan mulsina tas, ka katrā lapā ir savādāka jaukšanas temperatūra- Argusā - 50C, Elfā - vārošā ūdenī.
Paņēmu arī FeCl, tikai tas man lielā brūnā burkā putras veidā (heksahidrāts), tā kā jāizdomā par attiecību jaukšanai.
Kāds var pateikt precīzāk, kā rīkoties?
Pašu plati varētu ar superlīmes pilienu pie neaktīvās puses pielīmēt pie plastmasas kociņa. Protams, ja netaisām abpusējās plates.
Katrā ziņā- jāmēģina vēl,lai arī cenas platēm ar Positiv 20 nav pārāk ierosinošas uz eksperimentiem.
Kad patestēšu lampas, atrakstīšos. Pašlaik gan mēģināšu uzminēt ar kādiem laikiem jāsāk testēt izgaismošana.

----------


## Delfins

Tāds neleils jautājums par Positiv20
Var taču pūst laku tādā laikā, kā tagad, kad ir mākoņi un nesatraukties par UV?  :: 

Caur mākoņiem tači ir minimāli UV? jeb tie nak ļoti izkliedēti?
Jāsāk turpināt čakarēties ap PCB veidošanas testēšanu  ::

----------


## osscar

es jau domāju , ka tavs zibenes projekts iesaldēts....

----------


## Delfins

nu butiba viens calis apsolijas, ka ar sietspiedi izveidos man kontroles plates paraugu 2 eksemplaros.. jau menesi neesmu sanjemis zinju.
Tapec jaturpina vien pasam  :: 

Projekts netiks iesaldets, jo tomer velesos kaut ko ari nopelnit, un lai nopelnitu, janoved gan projekts lidz stradajosai stadijai, gan jaapgust zinasanas, gan japieslipe projekts lidz normalai tirgojamai stadijai  :: 

PS: vina bloga ierakstā jau arī minēju, ka nekur nesteidzos, tāpēc soļošu ar maziem soļiem  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Negribu taisīt jaunu topiku tāpēc jautāšu šeit.

Tātad esmu nolēmis taisīt iespiedplati ar lāzerprintera + gludekļa metodi, bet rodas pāris neskaidrības.

1) Kas man jādara ar tiem celiņiem (skat attēlā.) man viņi ir jāapgriež otrādi (ķipa spoguļattēlā)?
[attachment=0:3l13nm9s]PCB.JPG[/attachment:3l13nm9s]

2) Balstoties uz to ka man nav ne printera ne fotopapīra(nu ok papīru varētu nopirkt)
Kur es Rīgā varētu aiziet ar savu Usb flešu un izprintēt man vajadzīgos celiņus (kādās fotodarbnīcās varbūt?)
Vai varbūt ar kādu no foruma biedriem varētu sarunāt (par atiecīgu samaksu no manas puses protams)  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu principā vajag spoguļ attēlā...

Ja tie celini savilkti pareizi un tas uzraksts bija domats normali radities, tad  papiru jaliek ar izdrukas virsmu pret plati, tas nozime, ka izdrukai vajag but spogulattela.

----------


## osscar

SuperAmps, Opā, uz 300W . Lai izdodas uzbūvēt šo !

----------


## ROBERTTT

> SuperAmps, Opā, uz 300W . Lai izdodas uzbūvēt šo !


 Jā pamazām jāsāk kautkas darīt  :: 

Nu ok par to spoguļattēlu skaidrs, bet kur Rīgā var izprintēt tā sakarīgi? Kā atšķirt lāzerprinteri no parastā?
Un ko būtu labāk(kvalitatīvākam rezultātam) lietot fotopapīru vai to kodoskopa plēvi?

----------


## osscar

es printēju uz parasto kodoskopa plēvi. Diezgan daudz eksemplārus  ::  kamēr sanāca labi ar gludekli pārnest.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tu no kodoskopa plēves pārnesi ?  ::  heheh! Tad jau tik pat labi varēji arī ar positivu taisīt! Cik tad tās positiv plates maksā! 3Ls gab + 0.50ls par attistitaju NaOH + 30 minutes klat pie plates taisīšanas, toties cik reizes smukāka plate sanāk un cik celiņi ir precīzāki un smukāki.
Beefs

----------


## osscar

jā es pat sapirkos tās positiv plates, bet biju jau saražojis ar krūmu metodi  ::  nav tik smukas, bet strādā.

----------


## ROBERTTT

A kā būtu ja es teiksim viņu izprintētu ar parasto printeri uz parastā papīra un pēc tam nokopētu uz fotopapīra ar lāzekopētāju?
Un vēl - vai nevar sanākt tā ka viņš uz lapas izkopē mazāku vai arī lielāku attēlu ne kā tam ir jabūt?

----------


## osscar

domāju sanāktu - uzliec tikai DPi  vairāk kad kopēsi  ::  + dark level. Pats tā darīju. printējot pdfu ieliec ķeksi - kā tur bija scale 1:1. Nu lai nefito lapā umn neko nesamazina, tad viss būs bumbās.

----------


## ROBERTTT

A viņš obligāti no pdfa jāprintē? Cik skatījos tad tur nav ispēja pagriezt attēlu "spogulī" vnk ir doma uzlikt pdf progā attēlu uz 100% tad pārnest uz "peintu"
peintā sagriest spouļattēlā un saglabāt bmp formātā.

----------


## Delfins

kupš kura laika izdruku nevar veikt spoguļattēlā atkarībā no faila?

To māk pat 20. gadsimta printeri!!  jaunākie printeri pat 2-pušu drukāšanu māk un ātro druku, kad galva nāk atpakaļ (galvai tiek padots reversais "attēls", jo atpagaļgaitā pretēji krāsu jāšauj)

----------


## osscar

bija man vins printeris kuram nebija mirror opcija  ::  bet pamatā visiem ir jābūt. apskaties settingus.

----------


## ROBERTTT

> kupš kura laika izdruku nevar veikt spoguļattēlā atkarībā no faila?
> 
> To māk pat 20. gadsimta printeri!!  jaunākie printeri pat 2-pušu drukāšanu māk un ātro druku, kad galva nāk atpakaļ (galvai tiek padots reversais "attēls", jo atpagaļgaitā pretēji krāsu jāšauj)


 Sorry ja jautājumi liekas pastulbi - par printeriem man nav ne mazākās sajēgas   :: 

Vienīgi problēma tāda ka pats pie printēšanas ntikšu un visticamāk pat nebūšu klāt printēšanas laikā, tākā gribu par visu pārliecināties kārtīgi  ::

----------


## Delfins

> bija man vins printeris kuram nebija mirror opcija  bet pamatā visiem ir jābūt. apskaties settingus.


 bullšits, tad jau draiveri sūdīgi... Printerim gar mirror nav nekādas daļas... printeris drukā tikai to, ko padot. Mirror "drukājamo bildi" taisa jau softs/draiveris.
Gan jau nemācēji atrast tikai

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tad nu beidzot izkodināju tās plates. Rezultāts nav uz aci tik perfekts, bet galvenais jau lai tie celiņi strāvu vadītu un nebūtu kautkur divi kopā uz īso  :: 
[attachment=1:1xhtoitb]1.JPG[/attachment:1xhtoitb]
[attachment=0:1xhtoitb]2.JPG[/attachment:1xhtoitb]

----------


## osscar

ir ok, skatos tu arī celiņus piezīmēji platākus  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā nācās piekoriģēt tos celiņus jo vietām tā paknapāk toners bija pārnesies uz vara virsmas + vēl pārzīmēju platākus celiņus (domāju gan ka elektriski tam jēga maza tas tāds vairāk kā "custom made" lai nav tāpat kā citiem  :: ).

----------


## osscar

manām tāds pats custom made  :: 
Tagad tev priekšā daudz caurumu urbšana un lodēšana...elementu būs padaudz...es lai nesajuktu lodēju vispirms vienai, tad otrai to pašu elementu.  ::  
Lai izdodas piešķilt to verķi !

----------


## osscar

sorry ka neliels offtopiks,

Šodien latgalītē redzēju labus alumīnija 2 radiatorus amp 25x12 cm un katrā radiatorā jau saurbti caurumi priekš 4gb.  TO 3 korpusiem. tipa profils kā bildē. Vienīgi varbūt būtu par mazu priekš tava ampa....

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nav vajadzības - korpusu un radiatorus izmantošu no veca powerampa ar jau saurbtiem visiem To-3 caurumiem.
Bet tā intereses pēc - cik par vienu tādu radiatoru prasa latgalītē ?

----------


## osscar

Tie bija lietoti un varbūt pat vis 30 cm garumā.domāju kādi 7 ls par abiem +-. Jārunā, jākaulējas. Tur jau nav fiksētu cenu. Bet cik esmu skatijies, superampam vajag palielus radiatorus.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ta jau nav tik dārgi  ::  Nezinu jāskatās - es jau ar baidos ka tie mani radiatori var izrādīties par mazu tad būs jāņem kautkādi šitādi. Bet par to es pagaidām neuztraucos, pagaidām jāsapērk visas detaļas vismaz vienam kanālam (ir daži tranzistori, zēnera diodes kurus te Latvijā nevar nopirkt u.c. problēmas).

----------


## osscar

http://www.elfa.lv/ec/7a5b5c/zener-diodes

tās diodes gan tak var dabūt - neticas ka te nav tadu. Pat elfas lapā jābūt.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu šitās 1N5250B cik es skatījos tad nav? Vienīgi jāmeklē analogi laikam.
Vēl jau tie mica kondensatori cik parēķināju baigi dārgi sanāk, bet cik saprotu tad var parastos keramiskos arī likt?

----------


## osscar

Tur jau tikai 2 parametri svarīgi V un mA. tas arī viss.kondensatorus var likt normalos metāl-propilēna/poliestera, vai kā tur viņus. nezinu vai keramika tur īpaši ko līdzēs.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Skaidrs par tām diodēm. Par tiem kondensatoriem es šeit redzēju (šķiet ka paša Leacha kunga students bija taisījis):

----------


## osscar

domāju tos mazos var mierīgi likt keramiku

----------


## ROBERTTT

Tad es varu šitādus kondierus likt to mica vietā? http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=103 ... =2a&page=3
Tikai ko darīt ja nomināls nesapas, var likt nedaudz lielākas kapacitātes
Piemēram 390pF vietā 470pF?

----------


## gale.david

es argusaa nopirku ar positiv paarklaatu plati. uz kodoskopa pleeves uzdrukaaju sheemu. 15min cd vaacinjaa piespiestu tureeju zem galda lampas ar ekonomisko 20w (100w) spuldzi. nekaadas izmainjas uz plates neredzu. vai man apgaismojums par shvaku vai arii liidz plate nav attiistiita nekas arii nav jaaredz?

----------


## Delfins

ekonomskās cik noprotu neražo UV, vismaz tos, kas ir vajadzīdzigi. vajag meklēt to ar zilo/violeto gaismu (black light)

----------


## habitbraker

Es mierīgi gaismoju ar parastu dienasgaismas galda lampu. Turu 10 cm attālumā tikai 5 min. Un citreiz baigi grūti saskatīt izmaiņas, pirms mešanas tīstisanas sķidrumā.

----------


## gale.david

man veel taads jautaajums attieciibaa uz attistiitaaja un kodinaataaja pulveri. pacinju saturs ir domaats skjiidinaashanai uz 1 litru. ja man ir jaatiista un jaakodina tikai viena mazinja plate, tad vai es varu izmantot 1/5 pacinjas uz 1/5 litra?

----------


## jeecha

Bet protams.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es parasti lēju tikai tik daudz ūdens, lai plate iemirktu un lēju krūzītē un taisiju ļoti mazas plates. Tādejādi varēju ar vienu tējkaroti un mazliet mazliet ūdens krūzītē uztaisīt ļoti  ņipru kodināšanas  šķidrumu un tā kodināšana notika DAUDZ ātrāk un arī mazāk ķīmija tērējās!
Beefs

----------


## aivixxx

Es šodien arī meiginaju, plati apgaismoju ar dienas lampu videji 15min, kad noņēmu nost celini bij ļoti labi redzasmi zaļgana krasa. Bet kad ieliku plati attīstīja, celini paradijas loti labi redzasmi, bet nonakot Pos20 tas nonaca kopa ar visiem celiniem. Kas varētu būt pa vaainu?? Apgaismošana par svaku vai varbūt attīstītaju pa stipru esmu uzjaucis un pa ilgi noturēju plati viņa??

A, un otrs jautajums. Vai vienreiz izdrukatu shemu uz kodoskopa pleves var lietot atkartoti uz citam platēm??

----------


## Slowmo

Kāpēc lai nevarētu? Ka tik cauri nespīd melnā uzdruka...

----------


## habitbraker

Man ari ir nacis viss nost attistot. Iemesls - par ilgu gaismots. Parasti pietiek ar 5 - 6 min.
Tistitaju ari parak stipru nevajag. Labak vajaku. Tistisies ilgak, bet galvenais, tapat jau attistisies un pats galvenais - vieglak kontroleet procesu.

----------


## jeecha

Ja aatri nonaaca nost celinji tad ir kaads no:
a) plate paargaismota;
b) attiistiitaajs krietni par stipru;
c) attiistiitaajs krietni par siltu.

----------


## aivixxx

nu nez vai a vai b, tagad notureju plati 7nas mintūtes un tīstītaju daudz daudz vajaku. Rezultas apmierina tagad bus kaut kad jakeras kodinasanai:

Kodinasu ar Natrija sūlfatu, ir kaut kadi ieteikumi knifi kas un ka? Man grutak nomerit tas proporcijas jo izmantoju mazu traucinu lai lieki neteretos..

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es atistitaja tureju ~30sec un tad ashi devos mazgat plati! Tad viss labi sanaca!
Klau - ar to Positiv baloninju - cik platem ar to vienu baloninju pietiek?
Beefs

----------


## aivixxx

Vakar kodināju plati ar Nātrija Sulfātu, itka uzstaisiju diezgan stipru maisijumu bet kodināšana ilga vairak ka pusstundu un pat tad beigas bij vietas kur man nebij kārdīgi nokodināts un visi ceļiņi bij saplaisājuši - nelietojama plate.

Kas varēja būt pievainas?? Par vāju šķīdums uztaisīts vai kaut kad pirms tam jau nepareizi?? Pēc attīstīšanas celiņi izskatijās ļoti labi.

----------


## osscar

Baidos pateikt nepareizi, bet liekas, ka par stipru būs bijis maisījums. Ūdeni sildīji + maisīji ?

----------


## Vinchi

Nātrija persulfāta kodināšanas ātrums optimālā koncentrācijā un temperatūrā ir: 

"140 g powder etches 6 dm2 in 5 min at 50°C" 

Tā ka lūdzu ievēro precīzāk ķīmijas pagatavošanas pamācības  ::

----------


## Delfins

tur ir dm2 mērvienība, bet nekas nav teikts par biezumu..  ja pats liek, tad tas slānis ir tāds kā ir.. dažreiz 1mm, citreiz 0.1mm

----------


## jeecha

Iespeejamas vairaakas kljuudas procesaa:
1) Ja pats puuti laku tad pirms lakoshanas plate netika pietiekami notiiriita un attaukota;
2) Plate nebija kaartiigi attiistiita un peec tiistiishanas uz plates vietaam bija palikusi plaana lakas kaartinja. Pareizi attiistiitas plates atkailinaatais varsh liidzko to iemet kodinaataajaa paliek smuki saartaaks. Ja vietaam varsh kraasu tomeer uzreiz nemaina - uz plates ir nevietaa palikusi laka;
3) Plate starp kodinaashanu un tiistiishanu ir nozhuvusi/nozhaaveeta un rezultaataa vara virsma ir paspeejusi nevienmeeriigi nooksideeties, kas veelaak izraisa nevienmeeriigu kodinaashanos (no manas pieredzes - shis ljoti grandiozi ietekmee kodinaashanas kvalitaati);
4) Kodinaashanas laikaa plate netiek pietiekami kustinaata (man burbuljtankaa ar sildiitaaju un naatrija persulfaatu plates ar 35um vara slaani nokodinaas zem 2 minuuteem, un ljoti vienmeeriigi);
5) Pilniigi nepareiza kodinaataaja proporcija pret uudeni vai ledaini auksts kodinaashanas shkjiidums.

Visdriizaak vaina sleepjaas kaadaa no augstaakmineetajiem punktiem, iespeejams vairaakiem komplektaa  ::

----------


## aivixxx

Nju tad vakar meiginaju velreiz, nu soreiz viss izdevas mana uzskata pie vainas kartigi nenotirita plate no lakas.

----------


## Ambed

Varbut kads varetu ielikt linku no elfa vai argus ar kadu piemerotu UV lampu???

----------


## Delfins

ja nemaldos, tad jebkura buvniecibbbas veikala halogena prozektors pietiekami daudz UV ražo.
pielabojiet, ja kludos.

PS: plusi tam - ir korpus, stiprinajums ,vads - nem un lieto

----------


## Vinchi

Es plates apgaismoju ar viss parastāko prožektoru. Apgaismošanas laiks ~5 min.

----------


## Obsis

Aizvakar skatījos ļoti jauku un krietni vienkāršāku metodi. Drukājam ar kārtīgu labu lāzerprinteri uz klasiskā printera "foto"papīra. Papīru piespiežam pie plates un izvelkam cauri laminētājam. Vai alternatīvi izgludinām ar gludēkli. Papīru noņemam, attēls paliek. Bez nekādas papildus ķīmiskas cietināšanas tas jau ir gatvavs kodināšanai hlorīdā. Kvalitāte ir gana laba lai starp divām pielodējamām mikrenes kājiņām vēl pamanītos divus celiņus izvilkt.

----------


## andrievs

> Aizvakar skatījos ļoti jauku un krietni vienkāršāku metodi....


 Varēji jau, pirms flūdot "vecas peršas" , iepazīties ar to, kas arī šajā forumā 100x jau ir aprakstīts
piem. : http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...lit=lut#p35827

Tavas ziņas kvalitāte pilnībā atbilst zobu stāvoklim tavā ģīmetnē.

----------


## Imis

Pamēgināju arī es!  ::  
Sanāk ļoti skaisti. arī 0.2mm celiņus var labi iegūt. Bez pārrāvumiem un ar asām malām. Feini!
 Tagad tik viena problēmiņa. Mēģināju urbt caurumus. 0.9mm urbitis nopliisa momentā. Prasās baigi pēc stacionāras urbjmašīnas, bet nekur man pieeja tādai nav. Kā to dariet jūs?

----------


## osscar

nezinu, es aizzīmēju ar punksiti un tad ar rokas mazo aķa urbi ala dremeli pa 10Ls un 0,8 - 2mm urbjiem urbju...

----------


## marizo

Kad es taisu plates, tad drukāju ar 0,4..0,5mm diametru urbumiem. Ideja tāda, ka urbis pats iecentrējas, jo urbuma vietā ir neliela bedrīte - izkodinātā vara folija.

----------


## kasejs

Ir kādi varianti dabūt kapara slāni uz plates, lai pēc tam var izkodināt? Gadījumā, ja ir superplāns kapars pieejams ruļļiem?    ::

----------


## juris90

> Ir kādi varianti dabūt kapara slāni uz plates, lai pēc tam var izkodināt? Gadījumā, ja ir superplāns kapars pieejams ruļļiem?


 varbut ar epoksidu?

----------


## Gaija_5D

Lai urbītis pareizi trāpītu vietā vajag tam centrēšanos. Citādi nevaru iedomāties kā var izubt, vienīgi ar koordinātu spec urbšanas iekārtu.
Tad nu 2 varianti.



> Kad es taisu plates, tad drukāju ar 0,4..0,5mm diametru urbumiem. Ideja tāda, ka urbis pats iecentrējas, jo urbuma vietā ir neliela bedrīte - izkodinātā vara folija.


 Vai.



> nezinu, es aizzīmēju ar punksiti un tad ar rokas mazo aķa urbi ala dremeli pa 10Ls un 0,8 - 2mm urbjiem urbju...


 Tas ir mans ātrākais PCB iegūšanas veids. Vispirms plates šablons, ko nostiprinu uz plates, ar urbumu vietām un celiņiem. Ar aizzīmēšanas adatu sabakstu urbumu vietas. Krāsu celiņiem uzklāju kad urbumi saurbti un virsma noslīpēta gluda. Virsmu vēlams izsargāt no taukiem. Tātad urbumi vispirms, un vieglāk arī savilkt celiņus. Ātri kodinam, mazgājam nost krāsu, mazliet ar abrazīvu notīram virsmu un alvojam. Plate gatava montāžai. Viss ātri. Bet bez SMD elementiem. Tad gan vajag ņemties ar citām metodēm.

----------


## Hondists

Piektdien došos uz lielpilsētu un vajdzētu nopirkt visu nepieciešamo plašu izgatavošanai. Kurā vietā vislabāk iegādāties nepieciešamo ķīmiju? Un kur skatīties UV lampas?

----------


## Zigis

Nesākšu jaunu topiku, iespamošu šeit.

Vai kāds nezina kā čupiņu ar gerber failiem (no TI plates) pārvērst  .lay vai .bak failā lai var atvērt ar Sprint Layout

----------


## foksis

Es nezinu, bet arī gribētu uzzināt  :: )

----------


## Powerons

Sen te neviens nav licis bildes kā taisa un sanāk PCB
Nolēmu iepostēt savu pirmo divpusējo PCB, vias gan taisītas primitīvi, ielodējot vadiņu no abām pusēm

Sagaismošanas šablons ar positive/negative film (metalizētā spoguļvirsma)
Fotošablons saliekās kopā no divām daļām kuras vispirms sasien ar smalku vadiņu, bet pēc tam salīmē ar līmlenti.

Plates sagaismošana notika plati iespiežot starp diviem fotorāmīša sikliem, tā lai var apgriezt otru pusi sagaismošanai neko neizbīdot no vietas.

Plates izmantoju, divpusējo jau pārklāto no Argusa, tikai tāpēc ka labās plates Elfā, kas nāk no velleman nebija uz vietas, tāpēc attīstīšana ar štruntīgām Argusa platēm bija pagrūta.

Lai attīistot un kodinot plate neskartos pret trauka apakšu, kancelejas prečuu veikalā nopirku plastmasas papīra saspiedēju, un piegriezu to vajadzīgā garumā.
tikai viena lieta, plati nācās kodināt aukstā kodinātājā, jo tie plastmasas turētāji netur karstumu.  :: 

Kad viss attīstīts iemetu plati šķkīdumā kas celiņus ķīmiski pārklāj ar alvu.

----------


## marizo

Priekš DIY jau ir OK!

Varētu par šo sīkāk?



> Sagaismošanas šablons ar positive/negative film (metalizētā spoguļvirsma)

----------


## Obsis

RE:''Kad viss attīstīts iemetu plati šķkīdumā kas celiņus ķīmiski pārklāj ar alvu."
Un par šo arī, lūdzu, mazliet detalizētāk.
Es parasti lietoju izkausētu Vuda metālu un alvoju ar kokvillas lupat vīkšķi un kaifioniju glicerīnā, vai vnk ar lodāmuru, ja partija maza. Kas tas tāds par "šķīdumu" un no kurienes.

----------


## AndrisZ

Pamatā alvas hlorīds (ja atmiņa neviļ) un tad vēl kādas 4-5 vielas, lai pārklājums būtu kvalitatīvāks.
Ar tīru alvas hlorīdu arī pārklājas, bet pēc laika paliek pelēks un vairs nelodējas vispār.  ::

----------


## Powerons

> Priekš DIY jau ir OK!
> 
> Varētu par šo sīkāk?
> 
> Sagaismošanas šablons ar positive/negative film (metalizētā spoguļvirsma)


 Elfā var nopirkt foto jūtīgo metalizēto filmu " positive/negative film"
Preces kods:49-577-91
Iepakojumā ir divas loksnes A4, padārgs bet pietiek samērā daudz platēm.

Nogriež no filmas PCB izmēra gabalu, ar nelielu rezervi, es sagaismošanai izmantoju parasto ķīniešu 150W prožektoru bez priekšējā stikla.
sagaismošanas attālums viens sprīdis ~15cm, sagaismošanas laiks ~5min. Filmai viena puse ir pilnībā spīdīga, otra viegli zilganīga,
sagaismot vajag viegli zilganīgo pusi. Kad sagaismots, paņem ar asa naža spicīti, iesāk atplēst sagaismoto pusi.
Kad filmas šablons atplēsts viss ir gatavs.

Ieguvumi:
Ja izmanto parasto lāzera, vai tintes printera izdruku uz caurspīdīgās plēves, izdruka ir mazliet caurspīdīga lāzerim, bet tintei spīd cauri smalki punktiņi, tāpēc pārāk ilgi sagaismot PCB nav vēlams.
Ja izmanto   positive/negative film , tad tās celiņi ir apsolūti gaismas necaurlaidīgi, un PCB var sagaismot, ilgi  ar jaudūgu lampu, un nekas cauri nespīdēs. Pēc tādas sagaismošanas PCB attīstās kvalitatīvāk.

----------


## Powerons

> RE:''Kad viss attīstīts iemetu plati šķkīdumā kas celiņus ķīmiski pārklāj ar alvu."
> Un par šo arī, lūdzu, mazliet detalizētāk.
> Es parasti lietoju izkausētu Vuda metālu un alvoju ar kokvillas lupat vīkšķi un kaifioniju glicerīnā, vai vnk ar lodāmuru, ja partija maza. Kas tas tāds par "šķīdumu" un no kurienes.


 Lbāk vēlu atbildēt nekā nekad

Argusā pirku, marka tā kas uz pudeles rakstīta



*Lietotu ķīmiju pudelē atpakaļ neliet.* 
 Ja apalvo ar svaigu ķīmiju no pudeles viss ir labi,
bet ja apalvo plati, un pēc kāda mēneš tanī pašā lietotā ķīmijā iemet atkal jaunu plati, tad nekas sakarīgs nesanāk.

----------


## Obsis

Āāāā, tencinu. Labs gan. Bet man darba specifika tāda, ka vienā nedēļā jātaisa varbūt 10 plates un tad atkal pusgadu neviena. Tāpēc tas vecēšanas brīdinājums laikam dara to maz derīgu. 
Šobrīd es mazas rupjas plates alvoju ""prasti"" ar lodāmuru, bet smalkākas ar Vuda metālu un vates tamponu uz pincetes uz vanniņas uz el.plītiņas.

Cita starpā, eksponētā zīmējuma pārnešanai man daudz labāk kā laminators strādā gludeklis, tikai ne gluži parasts. Parastais man vajadzīgos 180 +/- 2 grādus ieturēja kaut kur starp 100 un 400 pēc paša ieskatiem, tāpēc uzbāzu Sestos PID kontroleri (20 USD) un tagad man +/- 0,1 C. Bet alvojot tāda precizitāte ir lieka plītiņai.

----------


## Powerons

Nu vispārībā tanī pudelē nopērkot apakšā iebērts mazliet pulveris, kuru atjauc ar ūdeni pielejot pilnu pudeli.
Derīgums atjauktam laikam bija pus gads, bet man pāc gada vēl darbojās labi, jāraksta taču derūguma termiņš citādi nevien jaunu nepirks  :: 
 Ja to pulveri glabā  neizšķīdinātu ūdenī, gan jau ka derīgums būs pavisam ilgs, man tā šķiet
 Problēma ir, ja pēc laika grib lietot jau lietotu šķidrumu.
Tāpēc vienmēr no pudeles ņemu svaigu un pudelē atpakāl neleju  :: 

Bet viņu maz vajag, tā lai plati mazliet nosedz šķidrums, ar to pietiek.

----------


## zzz

Yep, sausaa veidaa tam pulverim nekas nenotiks, var atbeert pa bishkjim  un shkjiidinaat, kad vajag. (mazliet uzmanoties tajaa zinja, ka, ja pulveris sastaav no aciimredzami dazhaadas formas/izmeera kristaaliem, tad paruupeeties, lai tie buutu savstarpeeji samaisiiti un atbeertos visi liidzveertiigi, nevis papriekshu lielaakie un peec tam mazaakie.)

Iisteniibaa to zupu var samaisiit arii pats, bet prieksh taa vajag labu plauktu ar pudeleem, no kaa izejvielas pagraabties (alvas (II)hloriids, tiouriinviela, skaabe peec garshas, varbuut kaadu shkjipsnu bismuta saalju un citu nieku).

----------


## korkis

Tas alvošanas līdzeklis argusa katalogā vispār ir? Kaut kā nevaru atrast.

----------


## Powerons

> Tas alvošanas līdzeklis argusa katalogā vispār ir? Kaut kā nevaru atrast.


 Tak ieraksti meklētājā: seno
un atradīsi

----------


## sasasa

Izmēģināju gatavo Positiv20 plati un aplauzos.Tagad īsti nesaprotu, kur nošāvu greizi. 
Printēju šablonu uz pauspaīra (cita nebja). Melnais pret gaismu tomēr tā kā nedaudz spīdēja cauri, kas laikam nav labi  :: 
Gaismoju ar 40w halogēno spuldzi no no apm. 25 cm attāluma 30 min. Laikam nelāgi ka pēc gaismošanas plate bija diezgan sakarsusi no lampas.
Attīstīju siltā attīstītājā. 
Rezultātā uzplates nedaudz pardījās celiņi, kas ar viloletas krāsas dūmu makonīti pēc pusminūtes pazuda.  Ja pareizi saprotu tad sanāk ka pārgaismoju, ja jau viss nonāca pie attīstīšanas.

----------


## Isegrim

Vinilspirta emulsijas jāgaismo ar lampām, kuru spektrā ir kaut cik UV. Ideāli - medicīnas iestādēs lietojamās "baciļu" lampas. Ar tām iet ātri tā lieta, nekas nepaspēj uzkarst.

----------


## Powerons

> Izmēģināju gatavo Positiv20 plati un aplauzos.Tagad īsti nesaprotu, kur nošāvu greizi. 
> Printēju šablonu uz pauspaīra (cita nebja). Melnais pret gaismu tomēr tā kā nedaudz spīdēja cauri, kas laikam nav labi 
> Gaismoju ar 40w halogēno spuldzi no no apm. 25 cm attāluma 30 min. Laikam nelāgi ka pēc gaismošanas plate bija diezgan sakarsusi no lampas.
> Attīstīju siltā attīstītājā. 
> Rezultātā uzplates nedaudz pardījās celiņi, kas ar viloletas krāsas dūmu makonīti pēc pusminūtes pazuda.  Ja pareizi saprotu tad sanāk ka pārgaismoju, ja jau viss nonāca pie attīstīšanas.


 Pirmkārst!!! Uzsildītu plati nedrīkst likt attīstītājā, jo tad noiet gandrīz visi celiņi.
Siltu attīstītāju neesmu lietojis, bet domāju, ka tā ir slikta doma, vajag aukstu.

Otrkārt, Ir ļoti liela nozīme, kādu pārklātoi plati izmantoji, argusam ir visai sūdīgas plates ar dzelteno laku, kuras sanāk tikai ja esi labi iemācījies visu procesu.
Vajag lietot Elfas plates, tār ir ar patumši zaļas krāsas Positiv pārklājumu, kam kuras ir ar visai lielu kontrastainīmu, un zaļā krāsa labi redzema uz orandžīgā vara slāņa, bet Argusa dzeltenē laka sliktu redzama uz vara pārklājuma un sliktu attīstās.

Vēl tāda lieta, ka Elfas kvalitatīvās plates nav katalogā, tās tiek pasūtītas no kaut kā cita, bet parasti veikalā uz vietas bija.

Treškārt, plati deukā nevis uz papīra, bet uz kodoskopa plēves, tintei un lāzerim tās ir atširīgas.

Es lietoju 150W halogēno prožektoru, 5-7min Elfas platēm, 15 min argusa platēm.

Bet ilgai sagaismoāsnai es izmantoju šito:




bes šīs filmas kvalitaīvi sagaismot ir grūti.

Ar šo filmu var gaismot cik ilgi vajag un celiņiem nekas cauru nespīd - atšķitībā no printera izdrukas.

----------


## JDat

Ar tintes printeri un poweron pieminēto plēves metodi sanāk 0.1 mm celiņi. Argus platēm vēl vajag nelielu treniņu, bet lēnām sāk izdoties...

----------


## sasasa

> bes šīs filmas kvalitaīvi sagaismot ir grūti.
> 
> Ar šo filmu var gaismot cik ilgi vajag un celiņiem nekas cauru nespīd - atšķitībā no printera izdrukas.


 Kas tā ir par plēvi/filmu? Kā tu viņu dabū gatavu - ar ko/kā printē/kopē? Kur pērc?




> Otrkārt, Ir ļoti liela nozīme, kādu pārklātoi plati izmantoji, argusam ir visai sūdīgas plates ar dzelteno laku, kuras sanāk tikai ja esi labi iemācījies visu procesu.
>  Vajag lietot Elfas plates, tār ir ar patumši zaļas krāsas Positiv pārklājumu, ........


 Un kā ir ar Lemonas platēm? 




> Es lietoju 150W halogēno prožektoru, 5-7min Elfas platēm, 15 min argusa platēm.


 no cik liela attāluma?

----------


## sasasa

Vai šo ir kāds mēģinajis? Izskatās ka varētu derēt. 19eur
http://www.bigshop.lv/lv/katalogs/48...tt-dr-302.html

----------


## Isegrim

Izskatās pēc noderīga produkta; priekš platēm, kas _lien_ tunelī. Mērus nekur nemanīju. Bildē rādītās lampiņas UV izpildījumā (bez luminofora, ar kvarca stiklu) gan nekad neesmu _dabā_ redzējis. Lampām vien vajadzētu maksāt pulka vairāk.

----------


## Powerons

Tas nagu svilināmais ir tik jaudīgs, sagaismo plati apmēram 2-5 sekundēs.
Mīnus ir tāds, ka lampas atrodas tuvu un var paspīdināt daļēji zem sagaismojamā šablona celeņam apakšā.

----------


## sasasa

> Tas nagu svilināmais ir tik jaudīgs, sagaismo plati apmēram 2-5 sekundēs.
> Mīnus ir tāds, ka lampas atrodas tuvu un var paspīdināt daļēji zem sagaismojamā šablona celeņam apakšā.


 Man bija doma izzāģēt to apakšu un piemontēt tādas kā kājiņas, lai ir tālāk no plates, kā arī pārtaisīt reflektoru lai gaisma vairāk virzienvērsta nevis izkliedēta no visām pusēm. Ja viņs ir tik spēcīgs kā tu saki, tad jau kā reiz paceļot nebūs problēmasar jaudu. BET var arī izņemt ārā kādas lampas un atstāt tikai 1 vai 2 lai mazāka jauda. Švakāku vienmēr uztaisīsim  ::   Cerams ka viņas (lampas) nav tur visas virknē saslēgtas...
p.s. vēl gan provēšu ar "gludekli" ko uztaisīt - varbūt ka izdodas tāpat bez fotorezista ssop kājām ceļus savilkt.

----------


## sasasa

Ja nu vēl kādam interesē darbošanās ar "nagu svilintaju"...



> Man bija doma izzāģēt to apakšu .


 Izrādās nekāda apakša nav jāzāģē, jo tā ir vienkārši izņemama  :: 



> Tas nagu svilināmais ir tik jaudīgs, sagaismo plati apmēram 2-5 sekundēs.
> Mīnus ir tāds, ka lampas atrodas tuvu un var paspīdināt daļēji zem sagaismojamā šablona celeņam apakšā.


 Izrādās ka nav tik traki. Taisīju testu ar to nagu svilinātāju. Ar 2 lampām (2 izņemtas, jo sabijos ka būs pa stipru) no 10cm attāluma. Līdz ar to arī no malām iespīd krietni mazāk.
Tests izdrukāts ar tintinieku uz pauspapīra (cita nebija), noteikti ka ar caurspīdīgo plēvi būtu labāk.
Celiņi  0.1,  0.15, 0.2 ... 1.2mm, šķirbas attiecīgi no 0.095 - 1.145mm. 
Gaismots ar intervālu ik pa 30s līdz max 5min(kreisā malā svītriņas). Mazāk par 2.5 min vispār nekas nenotiek, bet izskatās ka arī 5min ir par maz, jo dīvaina kartā nesanāk šķirbas kas šaurākas par 0.4

Aparāts ir lietojams, vienīgi man pats positiv20 process neliekas īpaši pievilcīgs  ::

----------


## Powerons

Esmu diezgan taisījis plates ar POSITIV metodi, tagad tā vairs nedaru, jo tas tiešām ir pārāk darbietilpīgi.

----------


## JDat

Kā tur bija ar izšķirtspēju?
Izskatās ka esmu sasniedzis ~ 12 mil (0.3mm) celiņam un šķirbai ar positiv20 plēvi.
Respektīvi: 3mm x 3mm TDFN-10 mikrenes korpuss sanāk!

Mērķis: dabūt 6 mil (0.15mm) celņus un šķirbas.

----------


## sasasa

0.25 mm vakar uztaisīju bez plēves(nebija man tādas), uz pauspapīra drukājot. Godīgi sakot pauspapīrs ir sū..s un nekam smalkākam par 0.25 arī neder. Bet lēts  ::  No pauspapīra paliek sīki grubulīši gar līnijas malām. Bildē īsti nevar redzēt, bet ja skatās lielākā palielinājumā, tad redz ka mala nav īsti smuka. To pašu var dabūt gatavu ar gludekli un reizēm(!) pat vēl labāk un ātrāk. Domāju, ka uz plēves ar labu printeri 0.1 nav problēma. Tagad pēc uzlodēta 0.65mm ssop, 1,27mm soic jau izliekas milzīgi  ::  Man šobrīd lielāka problēma ir smuki noalvot (pagaidām to daru ar lodāmuru) un nepamanītie īsie

----------


## sasasa

Te var redzēt kādus sū.. taisa pauspapīrs un kā positiv20 smuki nokopē visus tos sīkos robiņus. Bet 0.2-0.25 to vēl var pieciest

----------


## JDat

A kur problēma izdrukāt ar tintes printeri uz caurspīdīgās plēves 2400 dpi izšķirtspējā? Pēc tam pārnest uz positiv20. Pēc tam gaismojam pcb, attīstam un kodinam. Nekad nesapratīšu to seksu ar lāzergludekli.

Kāpēc "visi" tā ieciklējušies uz 600 dpi lāzernieku par positiv20 gadījumā?

----------


## sasasa

> Nekad nesapratīšu to seksu ar lāzergludekli.


 Lāzeris+gludeklis=ātrums ar viduvēju/ciešamu kvalitāti.

----------


## JDat

Kāda starpība starp 30 min un 60 min ātrumu?
Izdrukājam uz plēves: 2 min.
Žāvējam istabas temperitūrā: 5 min.
Sagriežam: 2 min
Gaismojam Positiv 20: 30 sec
Sagatavojam PCB (sagriežam uzliekam): 2 min
Gaismojam PCB: 4 min
Sagatavojam attīstītāju ~21 grādi ūdens temperitūra: 4 min
Attīstam: 30 sec - 3 minūtes atkarībā no PCB.
Sagatavojam kodinātāju ~50 grādi: 4 min
Attīstam: 3-10 min (kā sanāk).
Izurbjam atbalsta caurumus: 2 min
CNC urbršana un sagatavošana: 30 min
Nomazgājam fotorezistu: 1 min
Uzsmērējam Rosolu: 2 min
Nopūšam ar fēnu: 2-3 min
Nomazgājam: 2 min.

Saprotams ka vairākus procesus var darīt paralēli.
Čakars ar vanniņām, trauku mazgāšanu un reaģentiem.

Šobrīd lielākā problēma un dārdzība: neliels CNC urbējs/frēzētājs priekš A4+ PCB. Maksā 800+ USD. Pagaidām nevaru pacelt. Pārējais ir semuškas.

----------


## sasasa

Reizēm ir tā, ka vajag tik izmēģināšanai pieslēgt kādu sīko mikrobu pie breadboarda, un tad pa fikso - ka tik ātrāk. Ja ko nopietnāku, kā piem. jau gatavs prototips, tad taisu pa smuko.
P.s Tu caurumus ar cnc urb? Paša taisīts vai pirkts?

----------


## JDat

Jā, pirkts un nav mans.  ::

----------


## JDat

Šodien pamēģināju 10 un 8 mil celiņus. Patiesībā PCB baliņas marķieri. Nepārliecinoši. Grūti saprast vai vainīga UV uzparikte vai Attīstītājs. Eksperimentēšu tālāk.

----------


## sasasa

> A kur problēma izdrukāt ar tintes printeri uz caurspīdīgās plēves 2400 dpi izšķirtspējā?


 Paprovēju uz plēves printera High variantu un Standart . Lai cik dīvaini nebūtu, bet izpētot izdruku ar pamatīgu lupu, Standart variantam celiņi bija ar gludākām malām nekā High.
Jautājums tiem, kas biežāk drukājuši uz plēvēm - vai visas tās plēves tādas kā apspļaudītas no vienas puses, ar tādiem sīkiem tā kā pilieniņiem. Vai tikai lētās ir tādas. Iepirku paku pa smieklīgi cenu - 3.40eur 50 loksnes 5760dpi

----------


## JDat

Plēvei ir gan glancēta gan matēta puse. Drukāju uz matētās puses.

----------


## Obsis

Jautājiens:
Atradās vienā pagrabā 4 gadus vecs nelietots Positvus 20 baloniņš, nolēmu pamēģināties.
Uzpūtu, noeksponēju, viss nogāja. Atkārtoju eksponēšanu ar 0,25-0,5-1-2-4-8 reiz mainītu laiku - atkal viss nogāja. 

Tiesa lākturis tāds diezgan kreptīgs, manu polivinilspirtu šamais pa 1 min parasti noeksponierē.
Sastāv no 405 nm šaurjoslas spektra ķīnīzeru 3W LED, kopā 45 gab. Barojas no tīkla virknē caur mazās 30W  DGL droseli un Grecu.  Jau ilgi kā šis avots dod vienmērīgu un stabilu UV starojumu, un vai tad nu tiešām Positivus ir ar tik ļoti savādāku gaismasjutību kā polivinilspirts?

 Jebšu tomēr šis defekts ir baloniņa vecuma vaina un vienīgā recepte ir marš uz veikalu pēc jauna?? Jebšu 6 g/l NaOH ir par kreptīgu? 

P.S. ko Jūs lietājat attīstītāja iekrāsošanai? Zeļonku? Zīmoglaku?, Metiloranžu? Šajā gadījumā es neiekrāsoju, bet labi šķīstoša organiskā krāsviela stipri uzlabo attīstīšanas procesa vizuālas kontroles iespējas. Vismaz tas tā ir ar polivinilspirta tehnoloģiju.

P.P.S.: RE:"Sasasa" <<P.s Tu caurumus ar cnc urb? Paša taisīts vai pirkts?                         >>
Ja platē CAD aktivizē funkciju - punch drilling centers, tad ar augstapgriezienu statīvurbmašīnu katrs urbums aizņem starp 1 un 2 sekundēm - urbis ta pašcentrēsies. Tāpēc saurbt plati ar piemēram 100 urbumiem ir nedaudz minūtes. Problēma ir vien tad, ja urbumu ir tipa 1000 gab, nu tad gan atmaksājas CNC iestatīšana. Kad uzķibināju savējo CNC, biju iedvesmas pilns, tikai spārni neuzauga. Baigi ķēpīgs process, lai arī man ir režīmi - mikrofrēze/urbis, lāzergriezējs un 3d- plasmasprinteris ar resno stiepuli. Lietoju reti, tikai tad, kad galīgi nevar iztikt.

----------


## Delfins

> Sastāv no 405 nm šaurjoslas spektra ķīnīzeru 3W LED, kopā 45 gab. Barojas no tīkla virknē caur mazās 30W  DGL droseli un Grecu.  Jau ilgi kā šis avots dod vienmērīgu un stabilu UV starojumu


 jautājums, vai tev tie tiešām ir 405nm.. un vai tev ir 3W? vai 45*3W?... man liekas, ka  tik specifiski 405nm/3W lampa ir stipri pa maz.
Paņem normālu UVA "dienas lampas" (kur tiešām nav konkrēts UVA) solārija lampu un tad mēģini. Man tāda ir 2x18W un viss ok bija.




> The spectral sensitivity for the photo resist POSITIVE 20 lacquer lies in the wavelength range 340 to 420 nm

----------


## Obsis

Paldies, problēmu izdevās atrisināt, ekspozīciju samazinot līdz apmēram 3 līdz 5 sekundēm, tad viss ir štokos. Tātad Positivus ir apmēram 6 līdz 12 reizes jutīgāks nekā PVSp rezists. 
LEDus (šos) esmu pašrocīgi mērījis, pie 395 nm ir apmēram daži procenti no gaismas plūsmas, un pie 420 atkal daži %. Pie 405 ir maksimums. Paldies par atgādinājumu - kāds ir Positīvussam spektrālais diapazons, tagad zināšu, ka manas lampas ir ideālas, tikai jāpaceļ 2 līdz 4 reizes augstāk.
Un labā ziņa, ka 4 gadu mētāšanās pagrabā baloniņu nesamaitā.
Man ir 45 reiz 3W. 
DGL ir kaut kas aizvēsturisks, nav man vietas divmetrīgām ietaisēm, ja lielākās plates ko jebkad varu iedomāties ievajagamies ir maximum maximorum A5 lapas izmērā.

P.S. Manas kļūdas pamatiemesls ir tas, ka biju pieradis pie NEGATĪVA rezista, bet pozītīvuss ir pozitīvais, ja pirmajam izmazgājas tas kas NAV noeksponēts, tad te izmazgājas tas, kas IR noeksponēts.

P.P.S. kā ar to slaveno centrifūgu - es esmu redzējis vienīgi patafonu centrifūgas lomā (ar izzāģētu centrālo pumpuci - 33 rpm vai 78 rpm), bet te tauta runā kaut kādas nenormālas šausmas par 1000 rpm!!! Vai tas nav drukaskļūda?? Vispār ar PVSp klājuma plānuma vienmērīgums man derētu krietni labāks, tā ka par centrifūgu ir jāpiedomā. Kādi ir Jūsējie centerfūģi? Un kāpēc vispār tik baisi rpm kā 1000 nenoplēš to plati no rotējošā diska un neizstumj cauri trīs nākošo telpu ķieģeļu sienām?? Es esmu redzējis tikai piespiedatsperītes turētājus, tādi dod gramus 20-50 spēku.

----------


## JDat

Nezinu par kaut kādu pūšamu zvēru. Viss ko zinu ka Positiv20 plēves no elfas darbojas labi. Varbūt jānem vērā difrakcija vai tml, bet pagaidām prasās izmēģināt silikāta attīstītāju (SENO-4006) NaOH(SENO-4007) vietā un sakartot Nātrija persulfāta kodināmo vanniņu. Gribās pamēģināt izsmidzinātāju parastā burbuļatora vietā. Ceru sasniegt 6 mil precizitāti. Pagaidām tiku līdz stabiliem 12 mil. 10 un 8 mil nav pārliecinoši.

----------


## Obsis

RE: JDat:
Smidzinātājus lieto tipogrāfisko zīmogu procesā (cinkogrāfija). Bet kur izrakt tādu sūknīti? Rullīšu sūkni ar silikongumijas trubiņu? Kardioīdas caumuru ar pašizbīdošies lāpstiņām? Parastu centrbēdzes sūknīti ar mazu rotora izmēru, tikai viss no plastmasas? Plasmasas zobratu sūknīti? Jebkādā gadījumā nav labākas idejas kā visu frēzēt/virpot pašam. Jo logu tīrītāja sūknītis būs pagalam dažu stundu laikā.
Ja nu vienīgi - varētu padomāt par ežekcijas sūknīti, kam iekšējā caumurā gaiss no akvārija pumpīša un ārējā pievelk ečinga šķīdumu, un izsprauslā to uz plates kā gaisa/šķidruma maisījumu. To vismaz ir viegli izgatavot.

P.S. Mil=1/1000 inch. Tātad 6mil=6*25,4/1000=0,15 mm. Nu nē takču, man burbuļvannītē ar Positivus-20 aerosola baloniņu un šablonu no printera uz caurspīd plēves stabili iet celiņš ar platumu 0,15mm, ar spraugu 0,1 mm un maliņas akurātumu ar kārtu 0,05 mm - brīžiem pat 0,02 mm. Vot gludēkļa  versija uz avīžpapīra, tai gan maliņas akurātums ir ar kārtu 0,1...0,15mm un tāpēc TSSOP/VSOP sanāk šmurgulīgi (bet sanāk). Savukārt priekš TSOP/SOIC to var pieciest, kamēr DIP ir labāks par labu. Vienkārši gludeklis ir lētāks un ātrāks kā Positivus, tāpēc izšķiršanās atkarīga no pasūtītāja maka biezuma un vēlmes iebāzt degunu, kā arī mikrenes platuma.

----------


## korkis

A kapēc vispār sūkni, škidrumu var spiest ar saspiestu gaisu. Ķimiski izturīgus sūkņus lieto hromatogrāfijā, tomēr vieglāk un lētāk ir pielikt sūkni ar to caurulītes variantu peristaltisko sūkni

----------


## Obsis

Peristaltika=rullīšu. Jā var. Bet ar saspiestu gaisu bačoks ātri būs sauss un ik pa minūtei ar roku būs jālaistās. Peristaltikai nepatīk lieli spiedieni un lielas ražības. Bet dīzei spiediens nekad nebūs mazāks par nu kādiem tā aptuveni vismaz 0,2-0,5 atmosf un patēriņš zem 1 vai labāk dažiem cm3/sek jau arī īsti neskaitās. Vārdu sakot, tam jābūt labam peristaltiķim. Bet gāzu gromatogrāfija kā sūkņa izcelsmes avots ir tas pats, kas izdemolēt telefonstaciju par 15 000 000 Ls, lai iegūtu mazu vara mēsliņu, ko nododot utiļā var iegūt vienu aliņu. Neesmu manījis vietas, kur vairumā met ārā hromatogrāfus. Ak jā, maza nianse, gāzu hromatogrāfā cirkulē ūdeņradis nevis ūdens, man ir bijis gan LHM80, gan Cvet-530, bet nevienā no tiem nekāda cirkulācijas sūkņa vot nebija un viss. Nu vispār gan mētājas pāris salauzti `Demokrātisko Vācu` peristaltiķi bez nosaukuma no nezināma verķa, bet tur daudz darba šamos atdzīvināt. Un kā jau teicu, spiediens nekad nebūs tāds lai notiktu šprakstīšana, būs tikai tāda vienkārši strūkliņa. Bet OK, atlikšu plauktiņā un, kad būs brīvs brīdis, papētīšu cik šamie sparīgi ir īstenībā. Centrālais rullis ir apmēram 5cm diametrā ar 5iem centimetrīgiem palīgrullīšiem uz šamā, un tas reizē rullē 5 paralēlus kanālus uz trubu 6mm diametrā. Vēl tagad nesaprotu, kāpēc 5 paralēli kanāli. Vai domāts slēgt paralēli.

Pārdomājot tādu kā ""tautas konstrukciju"" drīzāk šķiet labu labais prasts divu gumijas membrānu kratekļverķis ar gumijas plāksnīti par klapanu. Tādu vismaz mājas apstākļos viegli uztaisīt.  Skat http://philiphofmann.net/ultrahighva...hragmpump.html
Ak jā, vēl var apskatīties no nelielas automaš bremžu pastiprinātāju, tur vismaz korpuss pareizs, membrānas pareizas, vienīgi izmēri biku par lielu, bet var jau strādāt ar mazu gājiena diferenci.

----------


## korkis

Es biju domjis skidruma nevia gazu hrom.

----------


## JDat

Izskatās ka tiku līdz 8 mil celiņam un spraugai. Vēl nedaudz jāpiestrādā.

----------


## Obsis

RE: JDat
Ja pareizi pārrēķināju, tas ir 0,2 mm celiņš. Vispār tādu ar krietnu mocīšanos un ne sevišķi kvalitatīvu var panākt PAT ar gludēkli. Bet ar Želatīnu un vēl jo vairāk ar PV spirtu - tā ka šļurkst, savukārt ar Positivus tādā zem mikroskopa neredzēs pat nelīdzenumus pa celiņa malu - kā ar nazi nogriezts. Tāpēc īsti nesparotu, kur ir problēma?? Kodeklī??
Es ečingu taisu kvarca vannītē (uz pasūtījumu sametinātā un pēc tam atlaidinātā) kurā platīte ir stāvus (stateniski!!) un no dibina burbulē mikroburbulīši no akvāriuma kompresora. Vnk polietilēna caurulīte, kurā ik pa 5mm ir caumuriņš 0,8 mm diametrā. Pati vannīte ir uz mazā izmēra elektriskās plītiņas ar pašu prastāko termostatu - dzīvsudraba kontakttermometrs, kas kustinā plītiņas releju.

----------


## JDat

Problēma ar "fotoplēvi" vai kā tur sauc. Reizēm sanāk, reizēm nesanāk. Vel jāpatrenējas. Lāreiz jāatkārto 0.2 mm celiņu plate. Tad jau redzēs.

----------

